# Why do we not have a driveler thread #206 open



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

I was about to, glad you got it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Think we're going to do a fish fry tomorrow for Jag.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I was about to, glad you got it.


It's a pretty lame one, but nobody was stepping up. 


Jeff C. said:


> Think we're going to do a fish fry tomorrow for Jag.



Sounds good and fun.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 24, 2016)

Well played Mrs H - Happy Friday everboty!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Well played Ms H - Happy Friday everboty!



Backatcha doe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Think we're going to do a fish fry tomorrow for Jag.





Tomorrow is Warren`s birthday, and we`re trying to figure out something good to cook for dinner for him. I think a bunch of folks are taking him out on the town tomorrow night.

After that fine Father`s Day he did for me, we got to do something good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Tell Warren Happy Birthday. 

I'm sure whatever ya'll decide, he will be pleased.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

sniff sniff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



And you even did it by the book and included a video for openers. 

Atta girl!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell Warren Happy Birthday.
> 
> I'm sure whatever ya'll decide, he will be pleased.





I`ll surely tell him for you. Still thanking the Good Lord that he was spared.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomorrow is Warren`s birthday, and we`re trying to figure out something good to cook for dinner for him. I think a bunch of folks are taking him out on the town tomorrow night.
> 
> After that fine Father`s Day he did for me, we got to do something good.



Mexico Beach would be a good place to start. 
Tell Warren Happy Birthday for me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mexico Beach would be a good place to start.
> Tell Warren Happy Birthday for me.





Will do! Port St Joe would be even better.  

That rascal gave me a fine new spinning reel setup and a quart of Knob Creek.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomorrow is Warren`s birthday, and we`re trying to figure out something good to cook for dinner for him. I think a bunch of folks are taking him out on the town tomorrow night.
> 
> After that fine Father`s Day he did for me, we got to do something good.



Hope your boy is healing well Nic. Hard to beat T-bone and taters for the supper.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Hope your boy is healing well Nic. Hard to beat T-bone and taters for the supper.





Thanks. He ain`t over it yet, but he`s getting there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Will do! Port St Joe would be even better.
> 
> That rascal gave me a fine new spinning reel setup and a quart of Knob Creek.


Sounds like a trip is in order to test out the reel setup and celebrate his birfday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Howdy Miguel .... Banded brother!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll surely tell him for you. Still thanking the Good Lord that he was spared.






Amen brother, Amen !!!  Send Warren our regards !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy Miguel .... Banded brother!



One more and we can be a band of banded brothers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Susie's loving being a house dog.. hafta sweep the floors eryday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Glad your boys on the mend Nic! 
Sounds like y'all are in for a good chin greasin tonight with all them bream..... Be sure and post pics! Moon will be proud!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Amen brother, Amen !!!  Send Warren our regards !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One more and we can be a band of banded brothers.



Yep, who you going to pick?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Just went looked at our accounts online, our DirecTV bill is $168 a month ???  Does that sound high to ya'll ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, who you going to pick?



My vote is for that sweetheart of a crooner, Jeffbro.  We love to eat, he knows now to cook.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2016)

my comcast runs about $170


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2016)

^^^^ mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just went looked at our accounts online, our DirecTV bill is $168 a month ???  Does that sound high to ya'll ??



How many TV's you got? All of em HD? How many cable boxes you got? 

I don't have Direct TV. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have Comcast and it runs in the low hundreds.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> my comcast runs about $170



Congrats 1st KANG!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

I have 4 hd tvs on Directv and pay $66.62 a month with the on demand recording playback thingy. . Of course I'm an AT&T mobile user and I didn't subscribe to the packages with 10,000 home shopping and religious channels on it either. Just the basics ma'am, just the basics, and we get along just fine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ya'll have a good one. I'm going swimming!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2016)

1 have 3 HD tvs and 3 digital tvs and internets service.  hope you find this helpful


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Evening drivelers. Nic be sure and tell Warren happy birthday for me also. Glad he is getting better. And a fish fry is always good!


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 24, 2016)

Charter internet and Silver cable TV package - $156 a month. Hope this can help a member in need.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening drivelers. Nic be sure and tell Warren happy birthday for me also. Glad he is getting better. And a fish fry is always good!





Thanks Moon, and everyone. I`m fixin` to fry up them bream from the last 2 days with some jalapeno hushpuppies and coleslaw.

If I don`t get me a mess of fish real regular I get ornery.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How many TV's you got? All of em HD? How many cable boxes you got?
> 
> I don't have Direct TV. Hope this helps.





3 HD TV's, 3 boxes ???  Just seems kinda high to me ?


Wife would watch TV 24/7, if she could stay awake.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Charter internet and Silver cable TV package - $156 a month. Hope this can help a member in need.





Internet service thru phone company, ain't no cable out here bro .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Think we're going to do a fish fry tomorrow for Jag.


 I never realized him & LilD were born the same year!
Tell'm Aunt Keebs said HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYY!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Tomorrow is Warren`s birthday, and we`re trying to figure out something good to cook for dinner for him. I think a bunch of folks are taking him out on the town tomorrow night.
> 
> After that fine Father`s Day he did for me, we got to do something good.


Tell Warren Happy Birthday too!


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Internet service thru phone company, ain't no cable out here bro .



So $168 just for satellite? Yeah - that seems way high unless you are buying lots of PPV.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I never realized him & LilD were born the same year!
> Tell'm Aunt Keebs said HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYY!!!
> 
> Tell Warren Happy Birthday too!





Yes Ma`am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> So $168 just for satellite? Yeah - that seems way high unless you are buying lots of PPV.



Quack has all the nudie channels.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> So $168 just for satellite? Yeah - that seems way high unless you are buying lots of PPV.



No telling what kind of PPV he's buying!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> So $168 just for satellite? Yeah - that seems way high unless you are buying lots of PPV.





No PPV, to speak of, mebbe a coupla movies a year ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> No telling what kind of PPV he's buying!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack has all the nudie channels.......


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No PPV, to speak of, mebbe a coupla movies a year ??



You're getting screwed! Direct TV has the rep of giving great introductory deals and then creaming you down the line. May want to talk to Dish. They got better nudie channels - or so I've heard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> You're getting screwed! Direct TV has the rep of giving great introductory deals and then creaming you down the line. May want to talk to Dish. They got better nudie channels - or so I've heard.





Mebbe I should change my name to Hooked on Screwed.

We've had DTV for many years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Wish we had a likker sto that delivered..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm getting ready to eat suppa!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2016)

i'm ready fer a drank


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2016)

mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish we had a likker sto that delivered..



That would be a hit!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



Again???? Crap!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Again???? Crap!!!


he be on a roll.................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> he be on a roll.................






Hiya gal friend !!! 




Headed to the new meat sto, to buy some meat.  NO, not the bootiful park in Tifton...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> he be on a roll.................



Stalking the top spot ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friend !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would that be in Sandersville?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Would that be in Sandersville?





Yessir !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Can my wife put me on restriction ???


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2016)

i own this thread


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2016)

Mizz Hawtnet started a super awesome thread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> i'm ready fer a drank



Here. I'll share.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friend !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey BigN!


blood on the ground said:


> Stalking the top spot ....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Can my wife put me on restriction ???


YES, yes she can!


hdm03 said:


> i own this thread


Uuummm 'scuse me, you di'int start it......... juss sayin........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can my wife put me on restriction ???



Yes.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice hike and played a little tourist this afternoon.   

Remember it is Friday and 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Time for a BLD Gobble! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nice hike and played a little tourist this afternoon.
> 
> Remember it is Friday and 5 o'clock somewhere.



No time constraints on Fri up in hera.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Great title mrs 22.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Good evening BO$$.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm thankin the girl messed up at the cash register.  One huge Tbone(aged) one huge ribeye, lb of fresh skrimp, pound of jalapeno/cheese sausage, lb of smoke apple wood bacon, lb of fresh ground hambooger, one Huge onion and a baked potato for $60 ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Hiya Mr. Chawlie, hiya Moonbro !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Howdy Quackbro. We lit em up yesterday at Sinclair.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quackbro. We lit em up yesterday at Sinclair.






I saw that !!!  Can't wait to trade with you !!!   Had a friend yesterday that saw your "FLIPPA"   tried to buy it off me.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ms Dawn would skin your head!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

I going to Quack's for supper tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Drop by and pick me up BO$$!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomorrow is Warren`s birthday, and we`re trying to figure out something good to cook for dinner for him. I think a bunch of folks are taking him out on the town tomorrow night.
> 
> After that fine Father`s Day he did for me, we got to do something good.



I'll be darned, how young is he Nic. Tell him Happy Birthday from us. 



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll surely tell him for you. Still thanking the Good Lord that he was spared.



I know that had to be a bad scare, glad to hear he continues to heal up with no serious debilitations.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> My vote is for that sweetheart of a crooner, Jeffbro.  We love to eat, he knows now to cook.



  

I'm flattered....I think. I've always figured I'd get banded from something one day.  



Keebs said:


> I never realized him & LilD were born the same year!
> Tell'm Aunt Keebs said HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYY!!!
> 
> Tell Warren Happy Birthday too!



Dang, I didn realize she and Jag were the same age either.  Thank ya Darlin Keebsy. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Drop by and pick me up BO$$!



Yall swing by and pick me up Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Ms Dawn would skin your head!





That's what I told 'em !!!  Ted Turner ain't got enough $$$ to buy that flippa !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff I sent you a pm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

quack, 60 could be cheap but if the steaks weren't Yuge then it might be about right.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be darned, how young is he Nic. Tell him Happy Birthday from us.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that had to be a bad scare, glad to hear he continues to heal up with no serious debilitations




Thanks, Jeff. Yea, I wouldn`t wish that own my worst enemy, if I knew who it was. He`ll be 29, I think.



gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, 60 could be cheap but if the steaks weren't Yuge then it might be about right.





Gobble, just found your message to me on Facebook. Thank you kindly.  Didn`t realize that`s who you were either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Jeff. Yea, I wouldn`t wish that own my worst enemy, if I knew who it was. He`ll be 29, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a problem Nic,  I am glad to read he is still mending well and wish him a happy birthday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not a problem Nic,  I am glad to read he is still mending well and wish him a happy birthday.





I`ll surely tell him for you.  

Just got done with supper. They was fit to eat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

OMG. Bream are my very favorite. I'd be eating them tails and fins first.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll surely tell him for you.
> 
> Just got done with supper. They was fit to eat.



I wondered if you was going to torture us like Moon with fried fish pics and fixins. Lawd, that looks good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Moon, I did not receive pm. Check that spelling on my name.

Jeff C.= space between Jeff and capital C with a period, no space between C and .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Moon, I did not receive pm. Check that spelling on my name.
> 
> Jeff C.= space between Jeff and capital C with a period, no space between C and .



How many times have that happened.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How many times have that happened.



there was a nother guy, I think he still posts here with name jeffc. I think Quack sent him a pm meant for me once.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

My suppa tonight = homemade  Muffaletta.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Nic them bream look like as good a meal as a man could ever set down too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

You make some nice tater chips Jeff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> there was a nother guy, I think he still posts here with name jeffc. I think Quack sent him a pm meant for me once.



I've done it myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've done it myself.



LOL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My suppa tonight = homemade  Muffaletta.



O---M----G.  BEAUTIFUL. 

OMG.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My suppa tonight = homemade  Muffaletta.



I caint quit going back to this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You make some nice tater chips Jeff.



Appreciate it, BO$$.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Lemme go get H22 out of the pool. He is gonna DIE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I caint quit going back to this.



Very good, just wish I would've had original sicilian bread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lemme go get H22 out of the pool. He is gonna DIE.



We will make some @ Edisto.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> We will make some @ Edisto.



 It was my Mama's favorite.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Evening Jeff, Quack, mrs22.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lemme go get H22 out of the pool. He is gonna DIE.



H22 said the same thing. O M G


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff, Quack, mrs22.



Evenin Bo$$. Chickens an goats ok
Save the cows.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



 How's the job?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22, Crickett+, KyDawg+, Jeff C.+, Hooked On Quack+
SPEAK.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm going outside.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Think we're going to do a fish fry tomorrow for Jag.



 What time we eatin'? 


Nicodemus said:


> Tomorrow is Warren`s birthday, and we`re trying to figure out something good to cook for dinner for him. I think a bunch of folks are taking him out on the town tomorrow night.
> 
> After that fine Father`s Day he did for me, we got to do something good.



Happy Birthday Warren! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> How many TV's you got? All of em HD? How many cable boxes you got?
> 
> I don't have Direct TV. Hope this helps.



I don't have DirecTV either. I hope that helps.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Internet service thru phone company, ain't no cable out here bro .



I have internet, phone, & Dish Network thru Windstream. My bill runs around $130.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> How's the job?



Awesome!!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, Crickett+, KyDawg+, Jeff C.+, Hooked On Quack+
> SPEAK.



I was reading back. I am a slow reader tonight. I am tired.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OMG. Bream are my very favorite. I'd be eating them tails and fins first.




I do too.  




KyDawg said:


> Nic them bream look like as good a meal as a man could ever set down too.




They was good. Real fresh too. Here`s where they come from. Take a look.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10228683#post10228683




Crickett said:


>




Ma`am.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday Jag!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2016)

Well dang.....I didn't mean to run everybody off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff, Quack, mrs22.



Evenin Charlie.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said the same thing. O M G



  

tell him he's got one comin his way in September. 



Crickett said:


>











Crickett said:


> What time we eatin'?
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Warren!
> ...



Come on down to Hampton, Miz Crickett.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I do too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Them creek pics did me in Nic.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I didn't have an essay due on Monday I for real would.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

I feel old. Just looked at the Remember good old days tread.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Them creek pics did me in Nic.





Heap of times I just ease down there and set up agin a big cypress and ponder life`s imponderables, listen to the rain crows and quail whistle, and listen to God as he speaks to me in a language I can understand.


Mis Crickett, I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

Crickett said:


> If I didn't have an essay due on Monday I for real would.



Hey Essay........Que Pasa.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Crickett said:


> If I didn't have an essay due on Monday I for real would.



Wish you could make it. Good luck on your essay.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Heap of times I just ease down there and set up agin a big cypress and ponder life`s imponderables, listen to the rain crows and quail whistle, and listen to God as he speaks to me in a language I can understand.
> 
> 
> Mis Crickett, I hope you are doing well.



He's a ghost. I don't see his name down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Heap of times I just ease down there and set up agin a big cypress and ponder life`s imponderables, listen to the rain crows and quail whistle, and listen to God as he speaks to me in a language I can understand.
> 
> 
> Mis Crickett, I hope you are doing well.



I could easily relate to that based on the pics alone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's a ghost. I don't see his name down there.





How about now?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Heap of times I just ease down there and set up agin a big cypress and ponder life`s imponderables, listen to the rain crows and quail whistle, and listen to God as he speaks to me in a language I can understand.
> 
> 
> Mis Crickett, I hope you are doing well.



Yes sir. Just tired. Fixin to call it a night. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Essay........Que Pasa.....






Jeff C. said:


> Wish you could make it. Good luck on your essay.



Thanks. I had to write up an evaluation(Critique) a movie. I already done the rough draft now I have to fix my errors & retype it & submit it to my professor.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2016)

Good night y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Good night y'all!



Good night, Miz Crickett.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Good night y'all!





My regards, Miss Crickett.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> How about now?



I see that RED name.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 24, 2016)

How is everyone this weekend. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 24, 2016)

Just visiting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Heap of times I just ease down there and set up agin a big cypress and ponder life`s imponderables, listen to the rain crows and quail whistle, and listen to God as he speaks to me in a language I can understand.
> 
> 
> Mis Crickett, I hope you are doing well.






Life's easy, folks try to make it hard. 


Family has been thru h3ll and back, but we're still here, stronger than ever.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> How is everyone this weekend. ?





kmckinnie said:


> Just visiting.





You know you're welcome here Kbro !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey Jeff and Crikett.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

I wish yall would not post anymore pics of South Georgia. I am homesick enough as it is.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 24, 2016)

It's like a freakin' sauna outside - good grief. I hate summa. Sorry - carry on folks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

I did get to spend some time in some nice places, like Miller county, Moultrie, Tifton, Warwick, Camilla, Valsosta, Adell, and Albany though on my last trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> How is everyone this weekend. ?



Howdy KMc, visit pore often. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Life's easy, folks try to make it hard.
> 
> 
> Family has been thru h3ll and back, but we're still here, stronger than ever.



Words to live by!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 24, 2016)

I need to JC


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 24, 2016)

Pore the better.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey Kmac, Doenightmare. BO$$ did you ever get them cows counted? Jeff I think the pm is right now. Nic that is some fine eating! Man I do love me some fish! You working Sunday Quackbro ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Pore the better.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Life's easy, folks try to make it hard.
> 
> 
> Family has been thru h3ll and back, but we're still here, stronger than ever.



Tell me bout H3ll and back. Lost 2 Mama's, 2 dogs, and the boy will neva be the same with his back surgery.All in 4 months.  Thank goodness for the futuregrandbabymama for sticking by his side. She is a SAINT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

We all experience troubled times. How we adjust and carry on our lives is what makes us stronger.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> We all experience troubled times. How we adjust and carry on our lives is what makes us stronger.



So true. I love you.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

That hit the nail on the head Jeff. Very true.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hey Kmac, Doenightmare. BO$$ did you ever get them cows counted? Jeff I think the pm is right now. Nic that is some fine eating! Man I do love me some fish! You working Sunday Quackbro ?




Yessir, my weekend to work.




Jeff C. said:


> We all experience troubled times. How we adjust and carry on our lives is what makes us stronger.





Day to day brother, sometimes minute by minute, hour by hour, but we get by.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So true. I love you.



Lub you too schweety. 



Moonpie1 said:


> That hit the nail on the head Jeff. Very true.



The character of the folks in here that experience similar trials and tribulations throughout their lives is what attracts me here, Moon.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, my weekend to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'all have gotten me through a few tough times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Bout that time to call it a night.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Blood? EE? Gobble? Miggy? Everyone must be getting a little more sack time. Blood is still in shock without Drunkbro to keep him company.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood? EE? Gobble? Miggy? Everyone must be getting a little more sack time. Blood is still in shock without Drunkbro to keep him company.



I am here and bearing coffee.   There were a billie's worth of pages to read back through although the drivelers actually expressed deep meaningful thoughts.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Moonpie and Gobblin.  Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee too.

I did sleep an extra hour this morning just trying to get my much needed beauty sleep.  

I have been reading back and it took me about 20  minutes this morning because I took the time to get captured by NIC'S photos including his wonderful outdoor world filled with some really fantastic moments of him fishing and enjoying life to the fullest.  NIC'S world is just a fantastic paradise in my opinion.

Of course, he really spoils me with all of those fried fish that would make my tongue slap my face back and forth while trying to eat those good groceries.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Morning EE and Gobble. The coffee is helping me to get a moving. Think I will scare me up a little brekfus.


----------



## cramer (Jun 25, 2016)

Well , kiss an angel good  morning . ...
How dee  EE, moon & G  
Fixin  to get some of that fantabulous  coffee  G


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2016)

Just a quick drive-by before I take a shower and get busy heading up the country today.  I hope to enjoy a birthday party celebration for my best friend's granddaughter later today too.  

Good Morning Cramer.  I hope that both you and Moon will have a good day today and try not to get too hot in the process.  I won't be going into the woods today to check on my trailcams etc and I won't be putting out any feed either.  Of course, the deer might not like that last fact as I know they must be hungry for sure.  With four ponds on the property, the deer obviously have plenty of water BUT they also need more feed as well. 


Cramer, I just kissed my Texas Angel Good Morning via the telephone.  She knew that I was checking out things here on GON and she asked me if Quack and the rest of the members were behaving this morning.  I told her that Quack was still asleep with his "Cheekin Mask" on and that most of the gang was still sleeping as well.  Teresa knows that Quack is really an "accident looking for a place to happen" !!! 

I will catch back up later tonight.


----------



## cramer (Jun 25, 2016)

My new "I love grandpa" cup works reel good


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Good morning Cramer. Don't get too hot today EE.


----------



## cramer (Jun 25, 2016)

There's  some serious  hiney  draggin  gon on this morning  
Not  mentioning any names Chief


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2016)

Mornin y'all. 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me bout H3ll and back. Lost 2 Mama's, 2 dogs, and the boy will neva be the same with his back surgery.All in 4 months.  Thank goodness for the futuregrandbabymama for sticking by his side. She is a SAINT!



Wish I could've saw you the other day when I saw Chris in Wally World so I could've given you a for real hug.  



Jeff C. said:


> We all experience troubled times. How we adjust and carry on our lives is what makes us stronger.


Well said.


----------



## cramer (Jun 25, 2016)

Morning  Crickett


----------



## cramer (Jun 25, 2016)

Waiting on Grandbaby  to wake up, and start kicking my butt
I think she got hopped up on freezer pops  last nite . 19 months now


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2016)

Morning folks! Got the garden work out of the way...... Mother nature needs to pitch in with some H20 or I'm going to cut my losses soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2016)

cramer said:


> Waiting on Grandbaby  to wake up, and start kicking my butt
> I think she got hopped up on freezer pops  last nite . 19 months now



Got one that is 6 months old myself....it's about to be busy around here!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Morning Crickett and Blood. You get lonely last night Blood?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2016)

*Quick brekfus.*

Fried egg, Bologna grilt cheese sammich. Mrs. Moonpie has been making pepper jelly so I just had to sample some. Good stuff! We headed out to pick blueberries this morning. TTYL.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice Sammy. Moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2016)

cramer said:


> There's  some serious  hiney  draggin  gon on this morning
> Not  mentioning any names Chief



No no no.......I got out early this mornin and watered all the plants-shrubbery and flowers by hand with my coffee. Kind of nice before the sun got up good. 

Then, it was Grandpa time with my lil boogaloo Everett. He was fightin off sleep after my daughter fed him, so I took over for a while entertainin him. We cut up for a bit, walked outside and looked at the flowers and listened to da birdies, sat on the front porch, came back inside and I walked him around til he got to yawnin and he fell asleep in my arms.

He was 9 weeks old yesterday.

Morning everyone.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2016)

Mornin all you busy beavers 


Had a beautiful rain almost all day long yesterday mostly just a nice soft steady kind with a down pour every now and then, don't think the temp ever made it to 60. Todays suposse to get 75ish and sunshine somethin tells me the yards going to grow really fast now and need mowin again, funny how that grass just love it when ma nature turns on the tap 



YALL have a real FINE DAY


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Thankee Kmac. Morning Jeff and Mike. Sure wish you could send some of that rain and cooler weather our way Mike! It's gonna be rough today. Me and Mrs. Moonpie just picked a gallon bucket of blueberries. It was already getting hot!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2016)

Fixing to fire up da shmoker for some baby back ribs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2016)

It's down right H-O-T out there. 

Followed H22 to take my car for and oil change and tire rotation. Every railroad crossing in town had the cross arms down. There is only 1 ONE underpass in town. The tire store is at the end of the underpass. Traffic backed up for miles. Red lights not working. Get to the tire store and they turned us away. Said they were booked solid. AT 8:30 in the morning. We been doing business with them for 20 some odd years. Not anymore. Needless to say H22 had some pretty harsh words before we left. Oh, and the tire store is less than 5 blocks from the house. 

I hate this town.
Cold beer and floating time.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2016)

That is sounding goot Blood. Dang it Mrs. H not a way to start a Saturday morning! Sure sounds like you have a back up plan in the works though.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2016)

*Blueberries.*

Me and Mrs. Moonpie picked these this morning. Now we can sort through them inside with the ac on!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's down right H-O-T out there.
> 
> Followed H22 to take my car for and oil change and tire rotation. Every railroad crossing in town had the cross arms down. There is only 1 ONE underpass in town. The tire store is at the end of the underpass. Traffic backed up for miles. Red lights not working. Get to the tire store and they turned us away. Said they were booked solid. AT 8:30 in the morning. We been doing business with them for 20 some odd years. Not anymore. Needless to say H22 had some pretty harsh words before we left. Oh, and the tire store is less than 5 blocks from the house.
> 
> ...



So glad I live on the right side of the rail road tracks now.  

I know the tire shop you are talking about & kind of hard to believe he does that much business.  He may be good people but man that place is small & not really in the best location. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Me and Mrs. Moonpie picked these this morning. Now we can sort through them inside with the ac on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2016)

Workin out in this heat is tough, sho wish I had a pool to go dive in. Reckon I'll have to settle for prancin around in my mister fan or sprankler.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Me and Mrs. Moonpie picked these this morning. Now we can sort through them inside with the ac on!


Thems plum purdy! 


Crickett said:


> So glad I live on the right side of the rail road tracks now.
> 
> I know the tire shop you are talking about & kind of hard to believe he does that much business.  He may be good people but man that place is small & not really in the best location.


Yep. They are good people. The old man will talk your ear off if you have to wait on your car. He doesn't work anymore. He just hangs out. 


Jeff C. said:


> Workin out in this heat is tough, sho wish I had a pool to go dive in. Reckon I'll have to settle for prancin around in my mister fan or sprankler.


You can dive in my pool anytime!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2016)

*3 Muley bucks*

Getting ready to do some mowin and weedwhackin but had a nice cruise to the store


1st one


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2016)

2nd one


Hay look I'm the Prince of KANG today ( yea I know no way am I the KING )


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2016)

3rd one


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2016)

Then all 3 together


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Where do they all go when the season comes in Mike? It's like they know when it's out! Great pics.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Where do they all go when the season comes in Mike? It's like they know when it's out! Great pics.



Know what ya mean Moon I think the same thing every year   Just where the heck do they hide when I got the Hawkins and not the Kodak in my hands and then when I see one with the Hawkins they never stand still like this  Oh well one of these days one'll mess up and stand still just a bit to long


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Me and Mrs. Moonpie picked these this morning. Now we can sort through them inside with the ac on!



Nice mess of blueberries, Moon. I used to get about 5 gals or better off of 3 bushes I've got. Pruned 'em way back this year, they just got too big for the location they're in. Won't get none to speak of this year. Going to miss some blueberry jam, jelly, and whatnot.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thems plum purdy!
> 
> Yep. They are good people. The old man will talk your ear off if you have to wait on your car. He doesn't work anymore. He just hangs out.
> 
> You can dive in my pool anytime!



Wish I was in it now! 

I'm done for the day, gotta get ready to go over to Cuz's house to cook fish.

Come to find out, we aren't doing a fish fry. We're doing grilled snapper and blackened snapper Cuz caught down in Florida last week. 

Nice pics, Mike.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Then all 3 together



Awesome pictures Mike!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2016)

Getting close to that time . .


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 2nd one
> 
> 
> Hay look I'm the Prince of KANG today ( yea I know no way am I the KING )



Stoner Kang Mikey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2016)

Lawd it's a warmun out theyah. 

My shadow passed out from heat exhaustion bout an hour ago.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2016)

Got a bit interesting when fire broke out on the other side of the canyon  Sure glad I was out weedwhackin when I saw the smoke so grabbed up my backpack ( 5 gal) sprayer and a shovel and headed over. It don't do much on the big flames but I was able to hit the edges and slow it down till the fire department got here . Really thankful for the rain we got yesterday it could've been real bad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got a bit interesting when fire broke out on the other side of the canyon  Sure glad I was out weedwhackin when I saw the smoke so grabbed up my backpack ( 5 gal) sprayer and a shovel and headed over. It don't do much on the big flames but I was able to hit the edges and slow it down till the fire department got here . Really thankful for the rain we got yesterday it could've been real bad



That's kind of scary. What do you expect set it off?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's kind of scary. What do you expect set it off?





Uncle Stoner dropped his joint ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2016)

The boy went to get his hair cut and the hairdresser said, "I'm cutting Jesus's hair." 
Lawd he is gorgeous. Getting fatter too!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's kind of scary. What do you expect set it off?



Not sure as of yet but think it was human error by my neighbor. Lucky I was out side and made a call to one neighbor who called another and we got on it pretty quick or it might have gotten bad real quick. 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Stoner dropped his joint ??



Nope I use a pipe  but i got pretty straight right fast with my backpack standing in a lot of smoke and flame. Sure was glad I was whackin down weeds and had my boots on instead of my tenny runners my feet were getting right warm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2016)

Guys think scares or cool.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2016)

Glad to see he's putting some weight on !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got a bit interesting when fire broke out on the other side of the canyon  Sure glad I was out weedwhackin when I saw the smoke so grabbed up my backpack ( 5 gal) sprayer and a shovel and headed over. It don't do much on the big flames but I was able to hit the edges and slow it down till the fire department got here . Really thankful for the rain we got yesterday it could've been real bad







Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's kind of scary. What do you expect set it off?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Stoner dropped his joint ??







mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy went to get his hair cut and the hairdresser said, "I'm cutting Jesus's hair."
> Lawd he is gorgeous. Getting fatter too!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guys think scares or cool.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad to see he's putting some weight on !!!



He's done got done laps. He's stomach done laps over his shorts. 
Scare on front( lower stomach) was where they "caged" his spine. Back scare was the 8 hour biggie. He doesn't hurt anymore.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2016)

Guess I'm the only one werking tonight..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'm the only one werking tonight..



I'm done I've been to busy already today I'm bushed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'm the only one werking tonight..



Guess so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'm the only one werking tonight..



Kinda looks that way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## doenightmare (Jun 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'm the only one werking tonight..



I'm werking on a buzz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> I'm werking on a buzz.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2016)

I am going to see if this coffee gives me a morning buzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

Morning Coffeebro!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2016)

morning hoqbro,   still warm outside.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning hoqbro,   still warm outside.





Better than it was.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2016)

yep,  going to hit the chores at first light.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

Where's all my bro's ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here I'm iz. Mornining Quackbro and Gobble. Headed to the lake TTYL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2016)

Mornin Quack, gobble, Moon. Good luck today Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep,  going to hit the chores at first light.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

Headed to the shak, good dall all !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 26, 2016)

Happy Sunday Morning to you Quack, Gobblin, Moonbro, Chief and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

I see that Quack has already knocked this one out and is ready for a shower and some sleep this morning.  Moonbro has already caught 9 fish this morning.  Gobblin has drank 3 cups of coffee already and is really completing his chores this morning.  Chief is thinking about all of that good food that he ate last night.  

As for me, dangit, I finally went to bed at about 1:45 AM this morning and woke up at 3:45 AM this morning.     I am sitting here reading the newspaper this morning and I see two people listed on the obituary page that I know...thankfully I am NOT one of them.   

Coffee surely sounds good this morning.


OH, before I forget.............  LOVEMYLABS must actually be "Smokey Bear" in disguise this morning as in reading back, I see that he helped to keep a really bad situation from being a total disaster in his neighborhood.  Good Going, MIKE !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2016)

Morning everyone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone






See ya tonight bro . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2016)

First round of chores done.   Last of which was picking blackberries.  Showered and now to eat some b'fast.   Buttermilk biscuits, sausage and eggs simple but good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> First round of chores done.   Last of which was picking blackberries.  Showered and now to eat some b'fast.   Buttermilk biscuits, sausage and eggs simple but good.



Got a couple of piddly tasks out of the way, cut the lawn on side of house next to pasture because of the dandelions (that poison did not kill) . It's bone dry and centipede is suffering, dandelions thrive. 

So far.....nowhere near as hot as yesterday, we'll see what the remainder of the day brings.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2016)

Mornin. Up at 6. Wish I could sleep late on the weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. Up at 6. Wish I could sleep late on the weekend.



Up at 6 and don't post until 9 GON time.    Where are your priorities?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2016)

The boy had a rude awakening. He has been collecting shot glasses since he was 6. I know, crazy. Have them displayed in his room. One of the selves fell this morning next to his bed and glass everywhere. It would be the self that had the shot glasses from other countries. Memories lost.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Up at 6 and don't post until 9 GON time.    Where are your priorities?



Gotta get chores out of the way. Now I can enjoy the day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> See ya tonight bro . .



Yep.. I'm so excited


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 26, 2016)

Mason's little sister Annie got a first place finish running a derby in New York yesterday!!

Quack show this picture to Mrs. Dawn.........She has always said Annie was going to do better than Mason........So far she is right.......Best Mason ever did was second place running derby's


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mason's little sister Annie got a first place finish running a derby in New York yesterday!!
> 
> Quack show this picture to Mrs. Dawn.........She has always said Annie was going to do better than Mason........So far she is right.......Best Mason ever did was second place running derby's
> 
> View attachment 876829



That's good stuff brother!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 26, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mason's little sister Annie got a first place finish running a derby in New York yesterday!!
> 
> Quack show this picture to Mrs. Dawn.........She has always said Annie was going to do better than Mason........So far she is right.......Best Mason ever did was second place running derby's
> 
> View attachment 876829




BEAUTIFUL PIC Rutt   Congrats 

Well lets see if today can just be a boring day of mowing some grass, yesterday was just to exciting


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mason's little sister Annie got a first place finish running a derby in New York yesterday!!
> 
> Quack show this picture to Mrs. Dawn.........She has always said Annie was going to do better than Mason........So far she is right.......Best Mason ever did was second place running derby's
> 
> View attachment 876829



Awesome sauce!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2016)

^^^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2016)

One year today. Still lost, but my Mama is my happy thoughts.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2016)

Chicken tacos at the BOG ranch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy had a rude awakening. He has been collecting shot glasses since he was 6. I know, crazy. Have them displayed in his room. One of the selves fell this morning next to his bed and glass everywhere. It would be the self that had the shot glasses from other countries. Memories lost.



Dang, that suxx. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> One year today. Still lost, but my Mama is my happy thoughts.



Know the feeling, Dad will be a year in August and Mom in October. Be here before you know it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2016)

Back to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, that suxx.
> 
> 
> 
> Know the feeling, Dad will be a year in August and Mom in October. Be here before you know it.



Yep. H22's Mama passed the morning of Cody's surgery in October. We were up at 5am and when my phone rang I knew it. That was a tough long day. We didn't tell Cody until he got out of ICU.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2016)

Time to float. Might do a dive first in honor of Jeff fa fa.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2016)

Even the crows are hiding in the shade.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2016)

Women's beach volleyball is on the TV. Up town funk you up on the tunes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2016)

My girl Christy Walsh won. She's old.
Now the young ripped guys are on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just FYI.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time to float. Might do a dive first in honor of Jeff fa fa.



  





gobbleinwoods said:


> Even the crows are hiding in the shade.




Gobblein, I got rained out with a torrential downpour  (mucho agua), and a gentle rain for about an hour following the downpour. I was @ Home Depot and Lowes picking up some drainage materials. Unfortunately, I had some areas dug up and even a wheelbarrow full of dirt when it hit. I sure needed the rain, but not the mud.

Cooled it off nicely and shut me down at a decent time for a change too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2016)

ahhhhhh for a pool to chill in

and rain to freshen the air.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ahhhhhh for a pool to chill in
> 
> and rain to freshen the air.



Which brings me to this.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. Up at 6. Wish I could sleep late on the weekend.



Ever since the whole divorce thing I have been waking up between 5am & 6am. I have never been a morning person. EVER. Now I am. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy had a rude awakening. He has been collecting shot glasses since he was 6. I know, crazy. Have them displayed in his room. One of the selves fell this morning next to his bed and glass everywhere. It would be the self that had the shot glasses from other countries. Memories lost.



Dang. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mason's little sister Annie got a first place finish running a derby in New York yesterday!!
> 
> Quack show this picture to Mrs. Dawn.........She has always said Annie was going to do better than Mason........So far she is right.......Best Mason ever did was second place running derby's
> 
> View attachment 876829


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2016)

Welcome to the morning crew crickett


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Welcome to the morning crew crickett


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

Evening all, last one !!! 


Wife baked up some hawt wangs with Franks, fresh scalloped squash out of the garden and some fresh butta beans I got from the farmers market...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Welcome to the morning crew crickett



Yep, she's going to have to start checkin in earlier from now on.



Crickett said:


>



 Backatcha! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all, last one !!!
> 
> 
> Wife baked up some hawt wangs with Franks, fresh scalloped squash out of the garden and some fresh butta beans I got from the farmers market...
> ...



Evenin Quackbro, looks dang good. Makes me wanna suck on some chikin bones.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2016)

I hate uverse....rant over.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2016)

Last one quack is good news.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate uverse....rant over.



What did they do now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What did they do now?



Just plain suxx.....period. It's supposed to be high speed dsl, it's barely (almost unnoticeably) faster than my old dsl was. The worst thing about it is I often have to reset my modem, it loses it's connection to the dns server on a regular basis. .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2016)

morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2016)

werky werky...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> werky werky...





x2..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

2 of the sorriest people to ever draw a breath of air...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

Attending NYC gay parade.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 of the sorriest people to ever draw a breath of air...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Attending NYC gay parade.



I agree! we sure have gone down hill !


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 26, 2016)

Quack......second time

Show this to Mrs. Dawn



This is Annie masons little sister


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quack......second time
> 
> Show this to Mrs. Dawn
> 
> ...






Already did, forgot to respond !!  She said "I told you so!!"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quack......second time
> 
> Show this to Mrs. Dawn
> 
> ...



Good lookin pup RB!! Side note.. I'd like to cast a line in that pond in the background


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

Drunkbro back tonight ??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Evening Quack





Evening Stonerbro, hate I missed ya !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Getting to be bro time !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Gonna try and take a nap this morning, been staying up all day the last several days off, too old for 30+hrs skraight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drunkbro back tonight ??



Nope, out all week  its been a bad night herea! to much breaky down... bunch a new operaterz = NobwayneO


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna try and take a nap this morning, been staying up all day the last several days off, too old for 30+hrs skraight.



Youns got ta werk tonight?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Monday to you Blood, Quack, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of the arriving drivelers this morning.

I surely feel sleepy this morning and I might need a cup or three of coffee to get my eyes open.  Looks like it was somewhat of a quiet night for you night-shifters.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood and EE. It's MOANDAY!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday to you Blood, Quack, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of the arriving drivelers this morning.
> 
> I surely feel sleepy this morning and I might need a cup or three of coffee to get my eyes open.  Looks like it was somewhat of a quiet night for you night-shifters.



Mernin EE ... quiet night on the forum means busy night at the plastic factory! me no like it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, Blood and EE. It's MOANDAY!!!



I left you some pics in the cookin forum


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Catfeesh.*

Me and Mrs Moonpie caught a good mess yesterday. Time time fire up the classic Quackbro! I saw that spread you had laid out Blood. Good eats!  That plate Quack had was a keeper too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Me and Mrs Moonpie caught a good mess yesterday. Time time fire up the classic Quackbro!



dude... your killing us!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Youns got ta werk tonight?





Naw, be back Wed night.




'Morning bro's !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

howanhalf !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Late but fresh.

sleep well hoq and bog


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Morning fellows.....gonna have to change gears and find something else to do today. No diggin today after that good rain we finally got yesterday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

You used a four letter word that I want too


















rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You used a four letter word that I want too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was much needed for sure. Just wish I had mowed all of the lawn yesterday morning though and made it before all the dirt I had exposed along with that full wheelbarrow was turned to mud......speaking of ^^^^Mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It was much needed for sure. Just wish I had mowed all of the lawn yesterday morning though and made it before all the dirt I had exposed along with that full wheelbarrow was turned to mud......speaking of ^^^^Mud?



Didn't want to brag


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

BTW, my egg rock drain worked beautifully again.  Problem is, I'm not finished with it yet. Got about 18 ft. more to go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, my egg rock drain worked beautifully again.  Problem is, I'm not finished with it yet. Got about 18 ft. more to go.



Didn't the rain wash the rocks?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't want to brag



He is about to be deposed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't the rain wash the rocks?



No, but I did last week with bleach.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2016)

Live from the front porch... Nothin happening here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the front porch... Nothin happening here!



Still live from the kitchen counter with b'fast being eaten.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Already did, forgot to respond !!  She said "I told you so!!"





blood on the ground said:


> Good lookin pup RB!! Side note.. I'd like to cast a line in that pond in the background



Thanks!!

That pond is somewhere in New York State!!!........I'm sure you could find a pond a little closer to home to fish in!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the front porch... Nothin happening here!



Nothin happenin here either, haven't gotten motivated yet having to change gears.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Still live from the kitchen counter with b'fast being eaten.


Not a bad spot to be in G


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> That pond is somewhere in New York State!!!........I'm sure you could find a pond a little closer to home to fish in!!


No thanks...


Jeff C. said:


> Nothin happenin here either, haven't gotten motivated yet having to change gears.



Mornin Jiff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Not a bad spot to be in G
> 
> No thanks...
> 
> ...




Mornin bloodbro.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2016)

Morning, lots to do today. We are still dry in Ttown. A shower would be great.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bloodbro.....



How's my boy doing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Nothin happenin here either, haven't gotten motivated yet having to change gears.



Looked at the weather and having trouble getting started myself.    Might just want to pick moss today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, lots to do today. We are still dry in Ttown. A shower would be great.



I got a extra bathroom Mud... Come on an take one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, lots to do today. We are still dry in Ttown. A shower would be great.





Come a lil closer, I'll give ya one . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Might hafta fry up some of this smoked Applewood bacon, fry up some fresh eggz, (farmers market) toasted cheese sammiches.



Looks like this idiot is gonna pull another all dayer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Is this forum slow for ya'll ???  Everything else I log onto is lightning fast ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is this forum slow for ya'll ???  Everything else I log onto is lightning fast ??



not right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

get


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

some


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

rest


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

mudd???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, lots to do today. We are still dry in Ttown. A shower would be great.



Mudro! 



blood on the ground said:


> How's my boy doing?



Doin ok bloodbro, thanks. 28 years young on Friday. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Looked at the weather and having trouble getting started myself.    Might just want to pick moss today.



Gonna plumb my AC condensate line where it comes out of crawl space through brick into a gutter downspout drain line right next to it. It dawned on me after digging new drain line in yard for condensate line. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Is this forum slow for ya'll ???  Everything else I log onto is lightning fast ??



Sometimes Quackbro, but my issue is my internet provider-Uverse. I'm at the end of the line, too far for any speed to speak of. 

Have you cleared your cookies lately?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mudd???



^^^^ Quit braggin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Mornin boyz n grills. Can't get motivated this moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin boyz n grills. Can't get motivated this moanin.



3's a party.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2016)

Just had a doe with one fawn and a hen with 4 chicken size babies visit the yard. Good to see the yotes ain't killed them all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just had a doe with one fawn and a hen with 4 chicken size babies visit the yard. Good to see the yotes ain't killed them all!



Turkeys just about all but vanished close by here, still see plenty of deer though. Reckon there's way too many coyotes up and down the Flint close by.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yassir, I ate a buncha okra, squash and buttabeans last night, my cookies are cleared...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2016)

Mornin y'all! Fixin to head into work. 



Jeff C. said:


> Just plain suxx.....period. It's supposed to be high speed dsl, it's barely (almost unnoticeably) faster than my old dsl was. The worst thing about it is I often have to reset my modem, it loses it's connection to the dns server on a regular basis. .


I have to do the same thing with my wind stream  modem. 


Jeff C. said:


> Morning fellows.....gonna have to change gears and find something else to do today. No diggin today after that good rain we finally got yesterday.


Wish it'd rain here.  My horses are running out of grass to eat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Turkeys just about all but vanished close by here, still see plenty of deer though. Reckon there's way too many coyotes up and down the Flint close by.


Don't forget the big kitty cats. They like cruisin river banks jis like da bears. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, I ate a buncha okra, squash and buttabeans last night, my cookies are cleared...


HE's FREEEEE!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Wish it'd rain here.


I hear ya sista!!! Mernin!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might hafta fry up some of this smoked Applewood bacon, fry up some fresh eggz, (farmers market) toasted cheese sammiches.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this idiot is gonna pull another all dayer.



That applewood bacon is really good I cooked some of it Saturday

I spent $80.00 at the Lodge Friday!!

Filet mignon,Salmon filet,Grouper Filet, 2 lbs. applewood bacon, and 3 lbs. Ground beef


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That applewood bacon is really good I cooked some of it Saturday
> 
> I spent $80.00 at the Lodge Friday!!
> 
> Filet mignon,Salmon filet,Grouper Filet, 2 lbs. applewood bacon, and 3 lbs. Ground beef



What is "The Lodge"???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That applewood bacon is really good I cooked some of it Saturday
> 
> I spent $80.00 at the Lodge Friday!!
> 
> Filet mignon,Salmon filet,Grouper Filet, 2 lbs. applewood bacon, and 3 lbs. Ground beef




We weren't real crazy about the jalapeno/cheese/stuffed sausage.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is "The Lodge"???





Lil place that sales aged steaks, fresh skrimps and seafood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We weren't real crazy about the jalapeno/cheese/stuffed sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sales, Sells, Sails..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Fixin to head into work.
> 
> 
> I have to do the same thing with my wind stream  modem.
> ...



Mornin. Miz Crickett, a buddy of mine has the same issue and what he did was put a timer on his modem. It cuts off the power to the modem daily to reset it. Gonna give that I go here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Holler later, time to get something accomplished. Think I'll work til about noon outdoors and shift into indoor AC. 

But before I go......Keebs here's my washed egg rocks-before and after.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sales, Sells, Sails..........





Shaddup Miggie, I've been up for awhile, don't need any help from you...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2016)

I forgot to reset my clock.............. anybody got a rewind button I can borrow?

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeffro is postin pics of his stones on da intrawebs...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Morning Keebsalicious/LilN !!! 






In case ya'll haven't noticed Chiefbro is about as anal as Sinclair . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mornin.

As my Diddi would say, Ole bad Monday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

I wash my rocks daily, but dang . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> As my Diddi would say, Ole bad Monday.





Good morning gal friend !!  Gonna lay out by the pool and get my nekkid self tanned !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Quack blew up the GON server and they had to switch it out real quick...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler later, time to get something accomplished. Think I'll work til about noon outdoors and shift into indoor AC.
> 
> But before I go......Keebs here's my washed egg rocks-before and after.
> Nice.......... I need some of those where the rain runs off the roof!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jeffro is postin pics of his stones on da intrawebs...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Keebsalicious/LilN !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


howudoin?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> As my Diddi would say, Ole bad Monday.


Ain't that da truff?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I wash my rocks daily, but dang . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2016)

mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jeffro is postin pics of his stones on da intrawebs...



takes stones to publish stones on GON


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



dangnabit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

called the neighbor who is out of town to tell him I didn't think the young man who was to take care of the animals came by yesterday.   Well 1.5 hours later I've filled the horses water troughs that were empty, taken care of the dogs, etc.

BIL who is also out of town had a lamp catch fire yesterday and luckily wife had gone to feed the cats.   Lots of smoke damage but it was a smoldering fire not an all out blaze.  

I'm not ever leaving town.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> takes *stoner* to publish stones on GON





gobbleinwoods said:


> called the neighbor who is out of town to tell him I didn't think the young man who was to take care of the animals came by yesterday.   Well 1.5 hours later I've filled the horses water troughs that were empty, taken care of the dogs, etc.
> 
> BIL who is also out of town had a lamp catch fire yesterday and luckily wife had gone to feed the cats.   Lots of smoke damage but it was a smoldering fire not an all out blaze.
> 
> I'm not ever leaving town.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

yep miggy the horses in every corral/pasture were out of water.  Not good on days like yesterday and today.  Young kid wasn't going to be able to get there today until late this afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> called the neighbor who is out of town to tell him I didn't think the young man who was to take care of the animals came by yesterday.   Well 1.5 hours later I've filled the horses water troughs that were empty, taken care of the dogs, etc.
> 
> BIL who is also out of town had a lamp catch fire yesterday and luckily wife had gone to feed the cats.   Lots of smoke damage but it was a smoldering fire not an all out blaze.
> 
> I'm not ever leaving town.






Uncle Stoner and I will look after ya'lls place . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> called the neighbor who is out of town to tell him I didn't think the young man who was to take care of the animals came by yesterday.   Well 1.5 hours later I've filled the horses water troughs that were empty, taken care of the dogs, etc.
> 
> BIL who is also out of town had a lamp catch fire yesterday and luckily wife had gone to feed the cats.   Lots of smoke damage but it was a smoldering fire not an all out blaze.
> 
> I'm not ever leaving town.





gobbleinwoods said:


> yep miggy the horses in every corral/pasture were out of water.  Not good on days like yesterday and today.  Young kid wasn't going to be able to get there today until late this afternoon.


you're a goooood neighbor!!  I have one too, forgot to let the horses out into the hay the other weekend before leaving for an overnight trip......... called my "other mama" and about the only other one that has a key to my place and she went & opened the gap for me.......... yep, it's nice having good neighbors!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep miggy the horses in every corral/pasture were out of water.  Not good on days like yesterday and today.  Young kid wasn't going to be able to get there today until late this afternoon.



The one thing I've drilled into Miggy Jr's head, when he accepts such job offers is that his word makes him who he is and who others perceive he is. If he gives his word he must stick by it, regardless of how good of an alternate temptation may come along. And it will surely come along as soon as you give your word to such a commitment. 

It is just how old man Murphy works against us. 

Young kid oughta have his tail scalded for not taking care of the animals the way he agreed to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The one thing I've drilled into Miggy Jr's head, when he accepts such job offers is that his word makes him who he is and who others perceive he is. If he gives his word he must stick by it, regardless of how good of an alternate temptation may come along. And it will surely come along as soon as you give your word to such a commitment.
> 
> It is just how old man Murphy works against us.
> 
> Young kid oughta have his tail scalded for not taking care of the animals the way he agreed to.





Amen !!! Beat 'em wit a stick !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Man, feels goot up in this AC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Of course, standin next to a fire burnin up sticks and limbs that were blown out all over the yard in the t-storm yesterday wasn't expected.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Of course, standin next to a fire burnin up sticks and limbs that were blown out all over the yard in the t-storm yesterday wasn't expected.



You not under a burn ban?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You not under a burn ban?



Yep, but it's just in a fire pit in the back yard and everything is good and soaked. I add a little at a time and water hose in reach. The fire pit was already full from some strong winds we got a couple weeks ago and I just picked up a couple wheelbarrows full.....got probably another half wheel barrow to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Holler back later.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Of course, standin next to a fire burnin up sticks and limbs that were blown out all over the yard in the t-storm yesterday wasn't expected.




LUNCH CALL...............
no peak casserole (back strap cut in small pieces, lipton onion soup, cream of mushroom soup & mushrooms) and marinated veggies!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

2 hrs in the sun with the wife, I have no tan lines . . .



I'm still fat and crispy, ALL OVA !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 hrs in the sun with the wife, I have no tan lines . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still fat and crispy, ALL OVA !!!



Should we change your name to Fried Pork Skin? FPS for short?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Dang GON tryin it's best to crash again....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 hrs in the sun with the wife, I have no tan lines . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still fat and crispy, ALL OVA !!!


 pics or it ain't true!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang GON tryin it's best to crash again....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang GON tryin it's best to crash again....




Tweren't me . . 




			
				Keebs;1023150



2 said:
			
		

> pics or it ain't true!






Don't think you could handle all this BIG SEXY . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tweren't me . .



Liar


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Leave me alone, got at least one Admin/Mod trying to get rid of me.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tweren't me . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 neber know until ya try....... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liar


 easy shuggums, you know he likes his whuppins!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Leave me alone, got at least one Admin/Mod trying to get rid of me.



I'm heppin every way I can....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> neber know until ya try.......
> 
> easy shuggums, you know he likes his whuppins!






Oh my Liln's in the running !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^ Can you say KANG ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ Can you say KANG ???



Fry Kang


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Heyyyy.....whachall doin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy.....whachall doin?



Tryin to get Quack banded...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy.....whachall doin?





Nuttin special bro, just getting beat down by da man..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tryin to get Quack banded...





I'm getting close.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tryin to get Quack banded...



Banded....so he's been castigated?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting close.



They fixin to hit you with malpractice, Doc.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Banded....so he's been castigated?





Jeff C. said:


> They fixin to hit you with malpractice, Doc.


Not according to his new title.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Done got plumb steamy outside.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Done got plumb steamy outside.



Wait til you see what happens in the thread I just started about the Moderators and Quack....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not according to his new title.






HA !!!!  Been telling ya'll for years !!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm heppin every way I can....


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh my Liln's in the running !!


 always have been.............. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ Can you say KANG ???


QWang......nope..........kwang...........hhhmm, nope, can't say it..


Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy.....whachall doin?


 I dunno, what ya heard?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting close.


 you always have been!


Jeff C. said:


> Done got plumb steamy outside.


in here too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> HA !!!!  Been telling ya'll for years !!!!!!!!


yeah ya have!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HA !!!!  Been telling ya'll for years !!!!!!!!



say it often enough someone will believe it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> say it often enough someone will believe it.





Well that's my story and I'm sticking to it !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that's my story and I'm sticking to it !!



It is your story so tell it like you want.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is your story so tell it like you want.



You callin him a pseudo liar?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You callin him a pseudo liar?



I'd not call him a psycho but you can if'n you want.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd not call him a psycho but you can if'n you want.



How about; Uncle Si Co.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You callin him a pseudo liar?






Not real sure what a "pseudo" is, but I'm guessing you'd be toofless ifn you said that to me face to face ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about; Uncle Si Co.........



Uncle Yes  ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not real sure what a "pseudo" is, but I'm guessing you'd be toofless ifn you said that to me face to face ???



miggy typed it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not real sure what a "pseudo" is, but I'm guessing you'd be toofless ifn you said that to me face to face ???



I bet I wouldn't................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Where'd errybuddy go?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

eyes hear


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Quack done got owned by Hillbilly...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> I think now is a good time to step in and remind people to watch what they are posting.



yep he didn't listen to Dustin's warning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening. I got to read back and see what I missed. Evidently a lot!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening. I got to read back and see what I missed. Evidently a lot!



You're gonna have to multitask to keep up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 27, 2016)

I see that Miggy! Looks like Quackbro is gonna be lighter in the wallet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where'd errybuddy go?



I was outdoors gettin stung by wasps  Did Quackbro get stung?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Ain't nobody got the best of me . .  Ima LEADER !!!  



Tell 'em Chiefbro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nobody got the best of me . .  Ima LEADER !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell 'em Chiefbro !!!



You shoulda run fer president, you coulda beat Hillary and Trump.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You shoulda run fer president, you coulda beat Hillary and Trump.



Combined.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Dem knee grows woulda been all ova some Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dem knee grows woulda been all ova some Quack.





Truebro='s Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Truebro='s Chief



Quackbro would be the greatest Black President eva!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro would be the greatest Black President eva!





Whaaaaaaaaaaa???




Gotta least a inch 'o rain in the MON !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I was outdoors gettin stung by wasps  Did Quackbro get stung?



You have strange hobbies


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

Day walkers should start showing up soon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2016)

Good Morning Blood.  It looks like you are mighty lonely in here during the night.

I made the mistake of reading back to catch up BUT now I am so confused and I realize that maybe I should have stopped by Uncle Stoner's place and sat a spell instead !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Morning Blood and EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2016)

morning morning drivelers.

Should get a minor break in the temps today but rain would be more welcome.

The eyeopener is available


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Good morning Gobble, that will help for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2016)

bloodbro how was the war last night?   hopefully quieter.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2016)

Top of the morning to you Moonpie and Gobblin.  I am all for some cooler temperatures for sure.

Gobblin, thanks for the morning waker-upper too as I need some to get my eyes fully opened this morning.

I have been reading back for a while and NOW I am scared to read any further as I am afraid of what I might find out!!!!!!  I probably don't need to post very much for the next week or so just to keep from getting banded too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2016)

Mornin bog, gobblein, EE, and Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2016)

chief good day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

Mernin buoys. Reckon Quack gotz da big head this moanin after survivin the gauntlet once again?

Fresh omelette with capers and smoked gouda topped off wif a heppin of tobascco. That's how I'm rollin this moanin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2016)

That would be good miggy

but I am having buttermilk biscuits, pepper bacon, fresh peaches, and cheeken boolits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief good day



So far, just watching a couple of does feed through the pasture right out my garage door....Backatcha!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin buoys. Reckon Quack gotz da big head this moanin after survivin the gauntlet once again?
> 
> Fresh omelette with capers and smoked gouda topped off wif a heppin of tobascco. That's how I'm rollin this moanin.





gobbleinwoods said:


> That would be good miggy
> 
> but I am having buttermilk biscuits, pepper bacon, fresh peaches, and cheeken boolits.




Mornin Amigo, y'all makin me hawngry


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Morning Jeff, hate them wasps and yeller jackets! Oh man Miggy that sounds mighty good this morning. Good start to the day Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro how was the war last night?   hopefully quieter.



Too quiet.... Plus the boss man showed up early ... Ole snake dun snuck in without warning... I'm sure glad he caught me working


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 28, 2016)

You lonely without Drunkbro to keep you company Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You lonely without Drunkbro to keep you company Blood?



You meant to say entertained.... Not really!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Too quiet.... Plus the boss man showed up early ... Ole snake dun snuck in without warning... I'm sure glad he caught me working



Good thing you'd done finished your third nap.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good thing you'd done finished your third nap.



No kidding! He should show up next Tuesday morning early.... DB will be back and sporting likker on his breaf since his first night back will be the night of the 4th!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No kidding! He should show up next Tuesday morning early.... DB will be back and sporting likker on his breaf since his first night back will be the night of the 4th!



There will be far werks fo sho.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There will be far werks fo sho.



Should've already happened.... He has family in higher places!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Should've already happened.... He has family in higher places!



Dontcha hate it when that happens. 

Must be what Quacks got goin on over here on GON. We'd be banned 10 times by now if we acted like his drunk butt does all of the time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dontcha hate it when that happens.
> 
> Must be what Quacks got goin on over here on GON. We'd be banned 10 times by now if we acted like his drunk butt does all of the time.



Quackbro drinks???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Quackbro drinks???



Like you breath.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like you breath.



I guess we all have to be good at something!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

Supper is prepped... Salmon patties, squash and onions, lima beans and turnip greens! Should be good.... Goodnight folks!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey y'all..........bye y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all..........bye y'all!



Hai!!!

Bai!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin buoys. Reckon Quack gotz da big head this moanin after survivin the gauntlet once again?
> 
> Fresh omelette with capers and smoked gouda topped off wif a heppin of tobascco. That's how I'm rollin this moanin.


I've seen recipes that call for capers.............. what's their flavor? 


gobbleinwoods said:


> That would be good miggy
> 
> but I am having buttermilk biscuits, pepper bacon, fresh peaches, and cheeken boolits.


that sounds sooo good!

 Late Mornin folks, done counted the money, went to the back room, got ya'll's squared away and ready to send it out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I've seen recipes that call for capers.............. what's their flavor?



Sort of like a teeny tiny olive, but not so good all own their own. But in a dish!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sort of like a teeny tiny olive, but not so good all own their own. But in a dish!!


green olive or black olive?  I think I "od'd" on black olives on pizza in college, can't stand them now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> green olive or black olive?  I think I "od'd" on black olives on pizza in college, can't stand them now!



Green.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> green olive or black olive?  I think I "od'd" on black olives on pizza in college, can't stand them now!



Green. It's just like em but different.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!



Mernin Banded #3


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!



Wha'd you do THIS time?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


>



Sneaky lil fella aint he.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wha'd you do THIS time?





I dunno, wha'd you hear ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2016)

Ham sammiches wiff jalapeno mustard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Cleaned out 2 freezers yesterday, thru away a buncha stuff and found a pile of corn still in the shuck wrapped in foil.

Reckon it's still okay ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cleaned out 2 freezers yesterday, thru away a buncha stuff and found a pile of corn still in the shuck wrapped in foil.
> 
> Reckon it's still okay ??



Probably, but depends on how long it's been there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2016)

Reckon I'll go finish mowin the lawn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, wha'd you hear ??


You trying to git me bannded


Hooked On Quack said:


> Cleaned out 2 freezers yesterday, thru away a buncha stuff and found a pile of corn still in the shuck wrapped in foil.
> 
> Reckon it's still okay ??



Shuck one and see what it looks like. 
Then git you a Food Saver.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably, but depends on how long it's been there.





Prolly since this time last year ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go finish mowin the lawn.



You the mowinist thang I eva saw.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You trying to git me bannded
> 
> 
> Shuck one and see what it looks like.
> Then git you a Food Saver.





Got one, just don't ever use it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got one, just don't ever use it.



Well duh haha. We use the fool outta ours. Whet else you got you don't use?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got one, just don't ever use it.



Well, there's your problem. 
One of the best things we eva bought. Can't say that I've eva used it, but H22 sho does.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duh haha. We use the fool outta ours. Whet else you got you don't use?



That's what I was thinkin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duh haha. We use the fool outta ours. Whet else you got you don't use?











mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, there's your problem.
> One of the best things we eva bought. Can't say that I've eva used it, but H22 sho does.





Back when I fished a lot we used it, and always froze my ducks and doves with it.  I don't even know where it is.


Thru out 2 large trash bags of groceries..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I was thinkin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Big7's mad at me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Wife just got off the phone with a friend, a mother and daughter were jogging down the road, the girl tripped and fail, and got ran over by a log truck.


No doubt it was her time to go.  Unbelievable.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duh haha. We use the fool outta ours. Whet else you got you don't use?



trying to get him banded again?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just got off the phone with a friend, a mother and daughter were jogging down the road, the girl tripped and fail, and got ran over by a log truck.
> 
> 
> No doubt it was her time to go.  Unbelievable.



O M G


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2016)

hey y'all. Just watched where that lady killed her kids. Very sad to me. How could you point a gun at your daughter.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Green.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Green. It's just like em but different.





Hornet22 said:


>


 hey you.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sneaky lil fella aint he.


 yeah him is!


Jeff C. said:


> Ham sammiches wiff jalapeno mustard.


cheekun nuggets & fries (left ova's from Lil Man's fav. supper)


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just got off the phone with a friend, a mother and daughter were jogging down the road, the girl tripped and fail, and got ran over by a log truck.
> 
> 
> No doubt it was her time to go.  Unbelievable.





mudracing101 said:


> hey y'all. Just watched where that lady killed her kids. Very sad to me. How could you point a gun at your daughter.


 but awful.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Ribeys, jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage, home fries, onion rangs, kone on da cob, salat, garlic bread, don't have but a lb of fresh skrimp, fry 'em, or grill 'em ?? 


Supper gonna be good !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ribeys, jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage, home fries, onion rangs, kone on da cob, salat, garlic bread, don't have but a lb of fresh skrimp, fry 'em, or grill 'em ??
> 
> 
> Supper gonna be good !!!



You win!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2016)

Homo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2016)

Just grill them wrapped in butter with garlic and creole seasoning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

I vote grilled.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

You could steam em and have a pretty skrimp cocktail.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

You could saute them in some garlic butta.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

They's lots of ways to cook Skrimps.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

We steamed ours at the the beach and H22 said he aint NEVA boiling them again. They was GOOT TA DEAF.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2016)

Mrs. Hawtnet excited bout some shrimp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Just grill them wrapped in butter with garlic and creole seasoning.




Hmmmmmmmm




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I vote grilled.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> They's lots of ways to cook Skrimps.




Okay Bubba !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> We steamed ours at the the beach and H22 said he aint NEVA boiling them again. They was GOOT TA DEAF.




  How ???





mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. Hawtnet excited bout some shrimp.





Ain't she though ???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. Hawtnet excited bout some shrimp.


How can you tell?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Really, I'm just bored. 2 folks on vacation, one live in Key West in the Summer and one never comes to work until bout January.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Really, I'm just bored. 2 folks on vacation, one live in Key West in the Summer and one never comes to work until bout January.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really, I'm just bored. 2 folks on vacation, one live in Key West in the Summer and one never comes to work until bout January.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really, I'm just bored. 2 folks on vacation, one live in Key West in the Summer and one never comes to work until bout January.




what'd ya say?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dang. Double post took 10 min. to load. smh-ing.

Anyway, about the steamed skrimps. You just put them in a steaming basket and don't immerse them in the boiling water. Just steam them. Simple as that.  You can season the water with whatever you want.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya say?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2016)

I get really excited bout food too,to, two.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I get really excited bout food and reeb too,to, two.


 fixed it fer ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2016)

yeah, that too....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> yeah, that too....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Think I'll have some skrimp for suppa. 
Hmmmmmm, how shall I cook them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2016)

30055 has the thunder and the wind, and dark skies come on add the rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya say?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 30055 has the thunder and the wind, and dark skies come on add the rain.





Hope you get some bro, ended up with 2.5"'s  yesterday !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Miggie wants to make fun of me for not owning a truck, but yet he drives a grocery totin, soccer Mom 2 wheel drive Tahoe ???



Dawn drives a Yukon . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miggie wants to make fun of me for not owning a truck, but yet he drives a grocery totin, soccer Mom 2 wheel drive Tahoe ???
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn drives a Yukon . . .



And what are you driving back, and forth to work??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And what are you driving back, and forth to work??






Something without a payment, you ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Something without a payment, you ???


That doesn't answer my question

But to answer yours I'm driving a Truck with payments

Not everbody made enough cash last year to pay for a truck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That doesn't answer my question
> 
> But to answer yours I'm driving a Truck with payments
> 
> Not everbody made enough cash last year to pay for a truck





Fair enough, I drive a Jeep Liberty to work...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2016)

Wuss gwine own up in hera?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wuss gwine own up in hera?



Same ole same ole Chiefbro, erybody wanna make fun of the Quack . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Same ole same ole Chiefbro, erybody wanna make fun of the Quack . .



Heard dat....you are like a pin cushion, erybody alays  ya.

No worries......I got yo back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2016)

Tstorm brewin.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2016)

Raining and DARK at the Cafe356. Waiting on H22 to get home. 
Called him to pick up some coke and he told me we had a whole case.
He had put the on the downstairs steps. 
They BELONG in the pantry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Raining and DARK at the Cafe356. Waiting on H22 to get home.
> Called him to pick up some coke and he told me we had a whole case.
> He had put the on the downstairs steps.
> They BELONG in the pantry.






  Knee grow can't catch a break..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Heard dat....you are like a pin cushion, erybody alays  ya.
> 
> No worries......I got yo back.






Yassir brother, you and a couple more always got my back !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2016)

Got a realtor coming to look at my house this evenion, Quackbro.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2016)

Afternoon Jeff, Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a realtor coming to look at my house this evenion, Quackbro.




Wish you well bro !!! 




KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Jeff, Quack.



Afternoon B0$$ !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Maaaaaaaan it's flooding here in the MON !!!


2.5 yesterday and gonna be close to that today.


Mo squashes, cucumbers !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaaan it's flooding here in the MON !!!
> 
> 
> 2.5 yesterday and gonna be close to that today.
> ...



Glad you are getting some






rain that is.   Thanks for  for me to also as I have a little over 1/2 so far today.   I'll take all that is offered.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad you are getting some
> 
> 
> 
> ...






"getting some.."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Jeff, Quack.



Evenin BO$$, sorry I missed ya. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish you well bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, she made my day. She told me my house was a realtor's dream.  I reckon it pays to be as anal retentive as Sinclair.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaaan it's flooding here in the MON !!!
> 
> 
> 2.5 yesterday and gonna be close to that today.
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad you are getting some
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got a bunch here too. I'm sure it was an inch or better without a rain gauge. Just judging by the runoff.



Hooked On Quack said:


> "getting some.."


----------



## Crickett (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just got off the phone with a friend, a mother and daughter were jogging down the road, the girl tripped and fail, and got ran over by a log truck.
> 
> 
> No doubt it was her time to go.  Unbelievable.



 



mudracing101 said:


> hey y'all. Just watched where that lady killed her kids. Very sad to me. How could you point a gun at your daughter.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really, I'm just bored. 2 folks on vacation, one live in Key West in the Summer and one never comes to work until bout January.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really, I'm just bored. 2 folks on vacation, one live in Key West in the Summer and one never comes to work until bout January.





Keebs said:


> what'd ya say?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin!





Hope you have a smooth one bro, be witda tomorrow night !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you have a smooth one bro, be witda tomorrow night !!!



10 fo Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2016)

Bloodbro - Drunkbro =  keeping the plastic plant running !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro - Drunkbro =  keeping the plastic plant running !!!!



Drunkbro is in Florida


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2016)

Come on 7 am


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Where's everybody this morning? Blood, EE, Gobble ? Be some hiney  draggin going on this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Blood, Sleeping Quack, KANG Moonbro and the rest of the lazy drivelers this morning.  I was lazy for an extra hour and a half this morning myself.  Woke up, watched TV to catch up a little on sports etc and then went back to sleep unfortunately.    


Blood, is Drunkbro really "moving" to Florida?????     Hey, we can dream can't we ?????  

Hopefully Gobblin will along shortly.


Quack, When you wake up.........I sent you a p/m late yesterday but I didn't hear anything back from you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2016)

send help! I need some relief!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> send help! I need some relief!



Only relief I have is


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

After the rain last night there sure are a lot of bugs out this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2016)

Somehow, all of the rain missed me entirely as it just went by just a few miles away though.

I will check back in later today because I've got to get busy with lots of things to get done.

I'm outa here !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hang in there Blood!! Good hump day EE, Gobble and Jeff who should be along shortly. We finally got some much needed rain yesterday at 31220!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2016)

Mernin Moon, Gobble, Blood, EE. Draggin this moanin. Dog kept havin to go out all night. Bout 3:30 I let it go out and stay out. Now it's foggy outside and in my head.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Morning Miggy. Had a good bit of fog at 31220 also. Humidity is through the roof!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. Had a good bit of fog at 31220 also. Humidity is through the roof!



Sorry, I was over in the PF flaming a Yankee Liberal Scum. Heretofore referred to as YLS.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

Yep.  Fog here also and the grass sure greened up with the rain.   
When is the next best chance for rain, miggy?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I was over in the PF flaming a Yankee Liberal Scum. Heretofore referred to as YLS.



I hope the reference 'bugged' him too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yep.  Fog here also and the grass sure greened up with the rain.
> When is the next best chance for rain, miggy?



PWAT stays up through the weekend for N. Ga and through the week it is off the chain for SOWEGA. Could be some creeks out of the bank down there. 

Then again next Thursday PWAT goes up again for N. Ga while systems continue to roll through from West to East in South Ga. 

It's a nice change in pattern for a while, but still gonna be kind of hit and miss.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2016)

I wish the heat and humidity would stay foreva!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I wish the heat and humidity would stay foreva!



Communist.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Communist.



Reverse psychology bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

Mornin gents.....woke up way you too early and said "no way". The projects I had going on were in the dirt, but soaked from that awesome rain we got. So, I rolled back over and will go to plan B for today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

bloodbro,  home from the factory?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Reverse psychology bro!



You do realize that term is an oxymoron, right? 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gents.....woke up way you too early and said "no way". The projects I had going on were in the dirt, but soaked from that awesome rain we got. So, I rolled back over and will go to plan B for today.



Do you ever have to go to plan 'c'?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gents.....woke up way you too early and said "no way". The projects I had going on were in the dirt, but soaked from that awesome rain we got. So, I rolled back over and will go to plan B for today.



So ... A cheap steak and several beers at the crazy horse???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that term is an oxymoron, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever have to go to plan 'c'?





blood on the ground said:


> So ... A cheap steak and several beers at the crazy horse???



Yes, both are viable options.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

Finally saw my hen that nested behind the house with at least 2 chicken sized poults.   Glad they made it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2016)

Mornin Ya'll!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Good morning Keebs. Sup!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2016)

I gotta have a break. The depth and breadth of human ignorance displayed in other places on this site boggle the mind. 

Y'all don't mind if I show up to update the metshack when needed do you?

Stay cool, pray for rain (though not too much) and steer clear of idiots. This place is loaded down with them. 

Later taters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Finally saw my hen that nested behind the house with at least 2 chicken sized poults.   Glad they made it.



Finally bagged my destructive B&C chipmunk this mornin.  He's been dodgin me forever...until today. Probly should do a full mount, except for the cost.  



Keebs said:


> Mornin Ya'll!!



Mornin galfriend. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. Sup!



Sup Moon?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I gotta have a break. The depth and breadth of human ignorance displayed in other places on this site boggle the mind.
> 
> Y'all don't mind if I show up to update the metshack when needed do you?
> 
> ...



Later Amigo, keep us updated,thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

Dert?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2016)

Miguel = gone! 
Love you Bro!

Goodnight children.... Have a great hump day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Miguel = gone!
> Love you Bro!
> 
> Goodnight children.... Have a great hump day!



Sleep well, bloodbro.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. Sup!


 Just more work........


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend.


 Hey you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

Chief, if you aren't going to mount the B&C at least hang it on the fence to warn off others.    

keebsisaworkingwoman

moonbro, morning if I didn't say so earlier

miggy,  let it go brother they are only trying to get under the skin

It might as well be drizzling rain out there for as wet as I am just cutting up and picking up down limbs along the drive.   Thankful for the rain but it sure is steamy out there.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, if you aren't going to mount the B&C at least hang it on the fence to warn off others.
> 
> keebsisaworkingwoman
> 
> ...


keebs be tired of all this work!  Payroll, concession monies, customers, co-workers...........uuuuugh............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> keebs be tired of all this work!  Payroll, concession monies, customers, co-workers...........uuuuugh............



I know the feeling, but mine is blood, sweat, and tears. 

Feel betta?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Fwiends!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hi Fwiends!



Heyyy...... Know what I mean?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hi Fwiends!



Any word on the eye or did I miss it?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I know the feeling, but mine is blood, sweat, and tears.
> 
> Feel betta?


 no................... just kidding......... knowing I am in the a/c & you ain't, yeah, I got it mo betta..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hi Fwiends!


Hiya Sista!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyy...... Know what I mean?


Yes. Yes I do. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Any word on the eye or did I miss it?


Go to eye dr. tomorrow. Then back to the ENT to get results from MRI I guess.


Keebs said:


> no................... just kidding......... knowing I am in the a/c & you ain't, yeah, I got it mo betta..........
> 
> Hiya Sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> no................... just kidding......... knowing I am in the a/c & you ain't, yeah, I got it mo betta..........
> 
> Hiya Sista!



I just ain't feelin it today. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes. Yes I do.
> 
> Go to eye dr. tomorrow. Then back to the ENT to get results from MRI I guess.



Is your eye still tearing Mandy, or did they get that stopped?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I just ain't feelin it today.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your eye still tearing Mandy, or did they get that stopped?



Still tearing. 
They aint done nothin yet but stick a camera up my nose and look at the cyst then the MRI. Caint rush them doctors. May the eye doctor can fix it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still tearing.
> They aint done nothin yet but stick a camera up my nose and look at the cyst then the MRI. Caint rush them doctors. May the eye doctor can fix it.



Good God O Mighty.....Hope you get that resolved soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good God O Mighty.....Hope you get that resolved soon.



Least it don't hurt anymore. I'm pretty much used to wiping my eye.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Least it don't hurt anymore. I'm pretty much used to wiping my eye.



10-fo, that's good.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still tearing.
> They aint done nothin yet but stick a camera up my nose and look at the cyst then the MRI. Caint rush them doctors. May the eye doctor can fix it.


 sure hope so!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Good hump day evening folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good hump day evening folks.



Howdy moonbro,   Productive morning, afternoon not so much so here.

How goes it for you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

Kind of quiet in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of quiet in here.



Blame it on da messican.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2016)

Egg salad sandwiches


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Egg salad sandwiches



steak and tomato sammish here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blame it on da messican.



And Quackbro....they both have a tendency to ruffle some feathers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> And Quackbro....they both have a tendency to ruffle some feathers.



One runs off and doesn't play for a while and the other doesn't know when too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2016)

when jeffbro is one top of the page is he a chang?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Watching the Olympic swimming trials. 
Poor ole Cody tried to do a somersault turn  in the pool swimming laps, and his new back said, no.no. you can't do that.  The boy can still swim like an Olympian.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> One runs off and doesn't play for a while and the other doesn't know when too.



    



gobbleinwoods said:


> when jeffbro is one top of the page is he a chang?



A Chi chang.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Watching the Olympic swimming trials.
> Poor ole Cody tried to do a somersault turn  in the pool swimming laps, and his new back said, no.no. you can't do that.  The boy can still swim like an Olympian.



Ouch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> And Quackbro....they both have a tendency to ruffle some feathers.





gobbleinwoods said:


> One runs off and doesn't play for a while and the other doesn't know when too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> A Chi chang.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!



No it wasn't an ouch. He felt it and just turned around and pushed off with his feet. That boy has arms like Micheal Phelps. Cody woulda been a good en. He just didn't want to wear them speedo's back in the day. Now they wear regular suits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No it wasn't an ouch. He felt it and just turned around and pushed off with his feet. That boy has arms like Micheal Phelps. Cody woulda been a good en. He just didn't want to wear them speedo's back in the day. Now they wear regular suits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Mon back.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Dang. Meant to be on sports forum.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Quack wears Speedos.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

How do I turn that picture right side up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How do I turn that picture right side up.



Like this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Like this



How you do that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2016)

Mandy, those steamed skrimp were da BOMB !!!  Thanks !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2016)

Blood ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood ??



Yes sir


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes sir






Hi!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!!



Sup dude.... 
It's about time for me and the wife to be somewhere on the beach!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup dude....
> It's about time for me and the wife to be somewhere on the beach!





Ya'll shoulda went with Drunkbro to Florida . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll shoulda went with Drunkbro to Florida . .



Yeah....right!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yeah....right!









Waiting on the weekend.  Ya'll got plans ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on the weekend.  Ya'll got plans ??



Funneling beers an shmokin da weed!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on the weekend.  Ya'll got plans ??





blood on the ground said:


> Funneling beers an shmokin da weed!




Hay someone HOLLAR at me???? 


Went to a retirement party this afternoon , had a good  time seen folks I ain't seen since mine 6 years ago. Hard to believe it's been that long ago and  that I've been havin this much fun


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 30, 2016)

Well guess I'll call it a night I got a whole lot of nuttin to do tomorrow. Sure hope it cools down soon I'm getting real tired of these 90+ days but it does make the 70s at night feel pretty nice.

Later gator 

Dang a KANG


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on the weekend.  Ya'll got plans ??





blood on the ground said:


> Funneling beers an shmokin da weed!





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hay someone HOLLAR at me????
> 
> 
> Went to a retirement party this afternoon , had a good  time seen folks I ain't seen since mine 6 years ago. Hard to believe it's been that long ago and  that I've been havin this much fun


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2016)

Egg salad sandwiches.....again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Egg salad sandwiches.....again!






Pfffffffffffft . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2016)

good morning quack and blood

haven't been outside yet sure hope it cooled off a lot last night.   Have a few things on the to do list this morning.

Dang wife unplugged the coffee pot yesterday to plug something else in and I am sitting here waiting for that first cup and realize I don't here it.  But it is going now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2016)

Good Morning Quack, Blood, Gobblin and the rest of that sleepy bunch of knuckle-draggers this morning !!!  

Just read back a little and see that yesterday was a SLOW day here for sure.  


This place needs some HOT action taking place, a cold beer or two, and Uncle Stoner to show up "live and in person".  Maybe then he and Quack can get it "Rocking and a Rolling" again !!!!!


On the other hand.....coffee does sound good this morning too.  Gobblin, you need to have a talk with your wife about unplugging "important" things.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2016)

You are correct EE as there is more than one outlet in the kitchen.  I can see five duplex outlets from where I am sitting and I am there are more than that.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are correct EE as there is more than one outlet in the kitchen.  I can see five duplex outlets from where I am sitting and I am there are more than that.




Yep, on that basis, it might be time to put her "on restriction" for a few days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

Morning early bro's !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2016)

morning quack.    About toomo


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning early bro's !!



About time that you woke up !!!!   Hope that you were able to get in a full "eight hours" of sleep during the night too.    Got your reply to my p/m.  


I think that Blood is really missing Drunkbro this week......but he just might not want to admit it though!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2016)

Good Morning Moonpie !!!!!!  I see you down there putting on your clothes before you post so we won't have to see you nekkidd on here !!!


You win the prize this morning and it is a ..............................big cup of Gobblin's Hot coffee !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood, Gobble and EE. I will gladly take that prize this morning. Hope Jeff has his pest problem under control. Trouble is that you kill one and 100 come to his funeral.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

Gotta meeting this morning...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 30, 2016)

You off this weekend Quackbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta meeting this morning...



should have worked Toosday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You off this weekend Quackbro?





No sir, get off Sat morning.  Wife's gotta crowd coming over Sunday. 


Back at it Monday night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

Mornin.....dragging up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

Looks like I'll be ridin a mower today, gotta cut the ol home place, especially after the rain we've had and before I hit the road again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like I'll be ridin a mower today, gotta cut the ol home place, especially after the rain we've had and before I hit the road again.



It will still be there when you get back.   

morning Chief,  eating a bite then I better get after it before it is miserable out there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2016)

Live from the tomato patch


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It will still be there when you get back.
> 
> morning Chief,  eating a bite then I better get after it before it is miserable out there.



Yep, probably need it again by the time I get back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

I bet my yard crew don't cut as much grass as Chiefbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet my yard crew don't cut as much grass as Chiefbro.



 

I haven't mowed the home place in over 3 weeks, it wasn't growing with no rain.  I mow mine more often, but I water it if we go dry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

Gotta get the Jag to work, come home do some mowin, then babysit lil Everett this afternoon. Will get a break from the heat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2016)

^^^^^ lookadare


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

Gotta crash, good day all !!!



Stoopid jokers would NOT quit running their mouths in the meeting this morning. 


Kinda tickled me, I cleared my throat REAL loud and they all shaddup.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


all hail!

Mornin............. runnin late & got things to do!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 30, 2016)

Mornin friends and foes only 8 oclock and already 70 

And for our friend EE let's start with a little
FUN FUN FUN


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2016)

I am going on the two hours for this 5 minute project.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am going on the two hours for this 5 minute project.


forgot to read the instructions??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> forgot to read the instructions??



HaHaHa,  no!!!!

Was asked to get the grease gun and grease a neighbor's gate for them.   No problem.   So while at it might as well service the few fittings on the lawn mower.   Broke a fitting.   Had none that matched what came out and OH yea!!, I had to remove the flat tire to get the fitting out.  Went to town and they did not have what I needed.   Had to go to the tractor supply in another town.    Came home got it good to go and went to the last fitting.   When I pulled the gun off the fitting came with it.   Now we had to go to the barn to get the screw extractors and more fittings.  Luckily I had the proper threads for this one.  It is a 90 instead of a straight but at least it is 'fixed'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^ lookadare



HEYYYYYY....WTG!!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash, good day all !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kewl....next time start heaving like you gonna puke.....early in the meeting. 



Keebs said:


> all hail!
> 
> Mornin............. runnin late & got things to do!



Well, good mornin to you too. 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin friends and foes only 8 oclock and already 70
> 
> And for our friend EE let's start with a little
> FUN FUN FUN



Stonerbro goin to da beach.


gobbleinwoods said:


> I am going on the two hours for this 5 minute project.





gobbleinwoods said:


> HaHaHa,  no!!!!
> 
> Was asked to get the grease gun and grease a neighbor's gate for them.   No problem.   So while at it might as well service the few fittings on the lawn mower.   Broke a fitting.   Had none that matched what came out and OH yea!!, I had to remove the flat tire to get the fitting out.  Went to town and they did not have what I needed.   Had to go to the tractor supply in another town.    Came home got it good to go and went to the last fitting.   When I pulled the gun off the fitting came with it.   Now we had to go to the barn to get the screw extractors and more fittings.  Luckily I had the proper threads for this one.  It is a 90 instead of a straight but at least it is 'fixed'.




 No offense gobblein, but welcome to my world. That's practically given ery time I go to do just anything. I'll get ery thing out to work on something and I have to work on something I need to do the repair.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 30, 2016)

Well it's not just HOT Times Summer in the City it's already getting close to 90 in the country


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 30, 2016)

Afternoon,  thought I'd stop in for a few


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well it's not just HOT Times Summer in the City it's already getting close to 90 in the country




Good one MIKE, started to post that one the other day.





Wycliff said:


> Afternoon,  thought I'd stop in for a few




AfternoonWybro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow. That was an experience. 
They kinda drilled my tear duct to make it bigger, then they stuck a needle in it to flush it out. Well the water shot right back out and bout hit the Dr. in his face. Then they did the same on the upper tear duct and same thing. Water shot down my face. I was hoping so bad he could flush it out and all would be fine. Now it's back to the ENT next week.  Oh, and I forgot to mention he tried 4 times to get the needle in the duct and finally had to get a smaller needle. +

On a lighter note. I gots 20/20 vision and erything else is good to go as far as my eyes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

I got Grandpa babysitting duty. Done fed'em, burped'em, changed his diaper n clothes, burped 'em some mo, walked him around and cut up wit'em, and put'em to sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That was an experience.
> They kinda drilled my tear duct to make it bigger, then they stuck a needle in it to flush it out. Well the water shot right back out and bout hit the Dr. in his face. Then they did the same on the upper tear duct and same thing. Water shot down my face. I was hoping so bad he could flush it out and all would be fine. Now it's back to the ENT next week.  Oh, and I forgot to mention he tried 4 times to get the needle in the duct and finally had to get a smaller needle. +
> 
> On a lighter note. I gots 20/20 vision and erything else is good to go as far as my eyes.





Glad to hear it's going well Miz 22.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

Lil Everett is sleeping like a baby!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> HaHaHa,  no!!!!
> 
> Was asked to get the grease gun and grease a neighbor's gate for them.   No problem.   So while at it might as well service the few fittings on the lawn mower.   Broke a fitting.   Had none that matched what came out and OH yea!!, I had to remove the flat tire to get the fitting out.  Went to town and they did not have what I needed.   Had to go to the tractor supply in another town.    Came home got it good to go and went to the last fitting.   When I pulled the gun off the fitting came with it.   Now we had to go to the barn to get the screw extractors and more fittings.  Luckily I had the proper threads for this one.  It is a 90 instead of a straight but at least it is 'fixed'.


bless yo heart.......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That was an experience.
> They kinda drilled my tear duct to make it bigger, then they stuck a needle in it to flush it out. Well the water shot right back out and bout hit the Dr. in his face. Then they did the same on the upper tear duct and same thing. Water shot down my face. I was hoping so bad he could flush it out and all would be fine. Now it's back to the ENT next week.  Oh, and I forgot to mention he tried 4 times to get the needle in the duct and finally had to get a smaller needle. +
> 
> On a lighter note. I gots 20/20 vision and erything else is good to go as far as my eyes.


Daaaaang!


Jeff C. said:


> I got Grandpa babysitting duty. Done fed'em, burped'em, changed his diaper n clothes, burped 'em some mo, walked him around and cut up wit'em, and put'em to sleep.


Chief = natural born pappy!


Jeff C. said:


> Lil Everett is sleeping like a baby!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That was an experience.
> They kinda drilled my tear duct to make it bigger, then they stuck a needle in it to flush it out. Well the water shot right back out and bout hit the Dr. in his face. Then they did the same on the upper tear duct and same thing. Water shot down my face. I was hoping so bad he could flush it out and all would be fine. Now it's back to the ENT next week.  Oh, and I forgot to mention he tried 4 times to get the needle in the duct and finally had to get a smaller needle. +
> 
> On a lighter note. I gots 20/20 vision and erything else is good to go as far as my eyes.






EWWWWWWWWWWWW !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

'Bout that time !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That was an experience.
> They kinda drilled my tear duct to make it bigger, then they stuck a needle in it to flush it out. Well the water shot right back out and bout hit the Dr. in his face. Then they did the same on the upper tear duct and same thing. Water shot down my face. I was hoping so bad he could flush it out and all would be fine. Now it's back to the ENT next week.  Oh, and I forgot to mention he tried 4 times to get the needle in the duct and finally had to get a smaller needle. +
> 
> On a lighter note. I gots 20/20 vision and erything else is good to go as far as my eyes.





Hooked On Quack said:


> EWWWWWWWWWWWW !!!!



EWWWWWWWWWW is right.

Hope you don't have to go through that again MzH22




Jeff C. said:


> No offense gobblein, but welcome to my world. That's practically given ery time I go to do just anything. I'll get ery thing out to work on something and I have to work on something I need to do the repair.



I know Chief it seems like it happens every time I go to fix something.



Moonbro,  afternoon


It is thundering here in the 30055   for rain


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Evening Wy, Jeff,Mike, Keebs , Gobble and Quackbro. Sure hope they are getting you well Mrs. H. We just had a heck of thunderstorm come through! Could of done without the wind and lightning. Got some much needed rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy, Jeff,Mike, Keebs , Gobble and Quackbro. Sure hope they are getting you well Mrs. H. We just had a heck of thunderstorm come through! Could of done without the wind and lightning. Got some much needed rain.





Dawn/Sue found you a piece of deer rack, might be able to get 2 flippa handles out of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

Afternoon Moon, Quackbro.

Goot Lawd, had to give Everett another bottle already. Jag fed 'em this time. I went to da restroom and when I got back the bottle was empty and Everett was squawlin.  

I had to get'em from Jag, throw'em over my shoulder and burp'em, Jag ain't ready for that yet.  

That boy fell asleep in about 10 seconds after he burped.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2016)

Ain't nuttin like a good burpin !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2016)

Afternoon Youngins down in Gods Country.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

Afternoon BO$$


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

MizT finally got home and I jumped on da mowa, go figure   It started getting breezy, clouded up, started rumblin, and then I saw few bolts of lectricity. Fingered it's time to park it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2016)

Good song. And a true one....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Good song. And a true one....



Through the worst of conditions at any given time all night long and for days if necessary, not too mention imminent dangers they face routinely by merely interacting with high voltage. My hat's off to them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2016)

Party all night at the plastic factory


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2016)

4 n a half mo eyewerez!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Good song. And a true one....



Cool song!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Blood.  You surely are mighty lonely during the night BUT you just about have this one completely DONE !!!!  

It looks like the rest of the night-shifters didn't want to work so they must be sleeping soundly right about now instead.

I just need to get me some breakfast, check the newspaper to see if my name is on the obituary page and if it is not listed, Heck, I might go play golf this morning instead !!!  I need to get some practice done before I head to my Florida golfing vacation next Friday.

Maybe Gobblin will be along soon with some fresh brewed coffee so that I can get fully wake soon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 1, 2016)

Where iz da coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Where iz da coffee




kmc, I am looking for that coffee truck too.


OH, where is the world did that JUNE go to because I just realized that it was GONE !!!!!  Man, this year is flying by.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 1, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> kmc, I am looking for that coffee truck too.
> 
> 
> OH, where is the world did that JUNE go to because I just realized that it was GONE !!!!!  Man, this year is flying by.



Just like the days of our lives.  July is here and we will march right thru it. 

Coffee Coffee Coffee.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 1, 2016)

Time to rise and shine.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Morning Blood , EE and Kmac. It's finally FRIDAY! Sure could use a little coffee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2016)

Morning day walkers! 2 mo eyewerez and I'm off until toozdy!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 1, 2016)

You got a big 4th planned BLOOD?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Time to rise and shine.




kmc, I rose BUT I am having to use my flashlight to "shine" !!!!  




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood , EE and Kmac. It's finally FRIDAY! Sure could use a little coffee.



Moon, I thought that I heard the air horn blowing earlier on Gobblin's coffee truck BUT I must have been mistaken !!!







blood on the ground said:


> Morning day walkers! 2 mo eyewerez and I'm off until toozdy!



Blood, I hope that you get to enjoy some really exciting times with your bride and the rest of your family over this Holiday weekend etc.  


I'll check back later this afternoon.  Hope all of you will have a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2016)

coffee has arrived


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Heck yeah Gobble, right on time! Quackbro? Jeff?Miggy?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You got a big 4th planned BLOOD?



Yessir!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2016)

with all the thunder and wind I got no rain last night.  It sure smells and feels humid out there this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2016)

sleep monsta be on me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> with all the thunder and wind I got no rain last night.  It sure smells and feels humid out there this morning.



Same here. 

Mornin gobble, bog, kmc, EE, MOON + Quack where ever he is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)

Watching the deer feed this tranquil mornin. Hate to disturb them, but might as well get the edging over with before I get on the mower.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Heck yeah Gobble, right on time! Quackbro? Jeff?Miggy?





Jeff C. said:


> Same here.
> 
> Mornin gobble, bog, kmc, EE, MOON + Quack where ever he is.





I'm here brothers, lost network connection lastnight...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

Bright eyed & bushy tailed mornin to ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Bright eyed & bushy tailed mornin to ya'll!





Hmmm, "bushy tailed..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2016)

Morning LilN !!! !





Guess Miggie ain't taking a break after all . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2016)

Kang bushy tushey !!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2016)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmm, "bushy tailed..."


 knew that'd git yo attention!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Hiya sista!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2016)

I got to write an argument essay. I have 2 weeks to write it. This should be easy. I like to argue.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got to write an argument essay. I have 2 weeks to write it. This should be easy. I like to argue.



If'n you need any help, just call Quack. He's my go to fightin partner. 
Less his sweet wife answers the phone first.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got to write an argument essay. I have 2 weeks to write it. This should be easy. I like to argue.




Lemme know if'n I can help !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> If'n you need any help, just call Quack. He's my go to fightin partner.
> Less his sweet wife answers the phone first.





Big sista vs lil bro !!! 


Dawn kinda kills the fightin part..


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Good song. And a true one....



The part from bout 2:10 till 2:34 is what really got me.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If'n you need any help, just call Quack. He's my go to fightin partner.
> Less his sweet wife answers the phone first.


 He just makes me giggle!


Hornet22 said:


> The part from bout 2:10 till 2:34 is what really got me.


 chill bumps!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmm, "bushy tailed..."



That got me visual as well

Lots have come and GON poof since last. Check in


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That got me visual as well
> 
> Lots have come and GON poof since last. Check in


 yeah?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey Jeff fa fa. Maybe we can find some cool treasures camping next month. 

Kinda sad that Mother Nature is tearing it up though.


http://exploreedisto.com/blog/articles/the-end-of-the-spanish-mount


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Bright eyed & bushy tailed mornin to ya'll!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmm, "bushy tailed..."



All fluffed up. 



Keebs said:


> knew that'd git yo attention!
> 
> Hiya sista!



And mine! 



Crickett said:


> I got to write an argument essay. I have 2 weeks to write it. This should be easy. I like to argue.



No you don't.



gobbleinwoods said:


> That got me visual as well
> 
> Lots have come and GON poof since last. Check in



Checkin in on a break. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Jeff fa fa. Maybe we can find some cool treasures camping next month.
> 
> Kinda sad that Mother Nature is tearing it up though.
> 
> ...



Cool article.....Mother Nature, nor Man's development takes no prisoners.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


>




  -  =  for me.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> All fluffed up.
> And mine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)

I gotta find sumpin to eat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)

Where erybody @ ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

HERE! 


Bored ta deff. Might haveta leave early.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Somebody found this in the same area as the article back in May. Might just have to walk down to the inlet this year.

"I thought this was pretty cool. My stepmother's brother often digs for shells at Edisto Beach. This past week he found buffalo remains that date back 20-30,000 years based on his extensive research. I thought I would share some of the pictures with you."- Elliott from the "Blarney House"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody found this in the same area as the article back in May. Might just have to walk down to the inlet this year.
> 
> "I thought this was pretty cool. My stepmother's brother often digs for shells at Edisto Beach. This past week he found buffalo remains that date back 20-30,000 years based on his extensive research. I thought I would share some of the pictures with you."- Elliott from the "Blarney House"




Holy Cow.....I mean Buffalo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Holy Cow.....I mean Buffalo.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Where erybody @ ?


Gittin folks keys to the facilities they have rented & answering the phone........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> HERE!
> 
> 
> Bored ta deff. Might haveta leave early.


Me too, now, boss gone for the day + co-worker off + boys come in early to clock out = me going too!


Jeff C. said:


> Holy Cow.....I mean Buffalo.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

well, well, well.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Quang Keebs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2016)

hey


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quang Keebs!


Thank you, thank you very much........... I 'preciate it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Whew! It's HOT out there. 
And I gotta go to Sam's after work.
Shoulda brought some shorts to change into.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whew! It's HOT out there.
> And I gotta go to Sam's after work.
> Shoulda brought some shorts to change into.


 Closest Sams is an hour away from here............. I miss going........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2016)

who is Sam?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> who is Sam?



A very good friend that sells me cheap gas for my car and cheap diet coke for my dranks. 

You should meet him. You'd love him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

UPS driver just called me Sista.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2016)

i like his cousin Costco more better


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2016)

I just called this hawt chick Sista and she lol'd


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 1, 2016)

This days just about done for some and a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOG weekend comin so turn your feet LOOSE and get FOOTLOOSE


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2016)

Hope ya'll hava fun and safe long weekend !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll hava fun and safe long weekend !!!


you too, darlin'........... I'll be workin at the festivities here, but at least I don't have to go in until 1:00 and should be gone by 5:00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Gittin folks keys to the facilities they have rented & answering the phone...........
> 
> Me too, now, boss gone for the day + co-worker off + boys come in early to clock out = me going too!



I didn mean literally.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll hava fun and safe long weekend !!!



Ain't happenin Quackbro, I'm rollin up the road Sunday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn mean literally.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't happenin Quackbro, I'm rollin up the road Sunday.


 sowwy, juss da truff, dood...........


Jeff C. said:


>


That's you, Chief!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Boss said I could leave early and I forgot to say bye.
Hope everybody has a great Forth of July weekend. 
Safe travels Jeff fa fa. 

Now, POOL TIME!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you too, darlin'........... I'll be workin at the festivities here, but at least I don't have to go in until 1:00 and should be gone by 5:00.




Good deal !! 





Jeff C. said:


> I didn mean literally.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't happenin Quackbro, I'm rollin up the road Sunday.





Get off in the morning, back at it Monday.  Safe travels Chiefbro !! 



Gonna hava shack full Sunday.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss said I could leave early and I forgot to say bye.
> Hope everybody has a great Forth of July weekend.
> Safe travels Jeff fa fa.
> 
> Now, POOL TIME!


If the guys would come on, I'd be outta here by now!

And it's gonna be cannon ball time 'cause Tiny Terror is at the house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss said I could leave early and I forgot to say bye.
> Hope everybody has a great Forth of July weekend.
> Safe travels Jeff fa fa.
> 
> Now, POOL TIME!



Thanks Darlin..... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Darlin.......



















Keebs said:


> If the guys would come on, I'd be outta here by now!
> 
> And it's gonna be cannon ball time 'cause Tiny Terror is at the house!



Crack the  on 'em Keebsy.

Have a good weekend galfriend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2016)

Time to get 'er done !!  Good evening all !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get 'er done !!  Good evening all !!



Last one?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2016)

mud?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 1, 2016)

.......   bugs?..................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> .......   bugs?..................



yep bama is going to set some mudbug traps this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2016)

Quack aint got no innerwebs.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2016)

Gosh, This Holiday weekend is really quiet.  I am all by myself in here this morning and it is a really lonely feeling for sure.  

I hope that all of you driveler friends will have a wonderful weekend and be safe in everything that you do.  


I think that I will go up to the country and check my cameras etc and also put out some much needed food for the animals as well.  I think they have been hungry for the past month since I haven't been up there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2016)

Definitely the weekend EE.   Even GON is running slow and may need a shot of coffee to get running smoothly


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Definitely the weekend EE.   Even GON is running slow and may need a shot of coffee to get running smoothly




Gobblin, I think that a cup or three of your coffee will hit the spot just right this morning.  I think that I will get a shower,  load my truck with all of the supplies that I need, stop by the  Evan's Diner to get some breakfast and then drive on up to "God's Country" and enjoy the outdoors today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Morning EE and Gobble. Caught me a few extra winks this morning. We had some friends over last night and had a little fish fry. I posted it in the cafe on Miggy's 4th of July eats thread. Hope everyone has a fun and safe 4th. We are doing a LCB on Monday at a friends house again. It has become a tradition, lot of fun and everyone really enjoys it. Come join us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2016)

Mornin gobble, EE, Moon. Yep, it's quiet in here.


----------



## cramer (Jul 2, 2016)

morning folks- EE ,  Moon,Gobblin and Chief.
Thanks for the coffee GI may have to mainline it this morning.
Nyquil just before hitting the pillow


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Morning Jeff and Cramer. Bout time for some brekfus round here.


----------



## cramer (Jul 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff and Cramer. Bout time for some brekfus round here.



i'm hongry 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2016)

Mornin Cramer and Moon.... I'm not hungry yet, didn't eat until 9:30 last night. Was on the mower til about 9:00 p


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2016)

cramer said:


> morning folks- EE ,  Moon,Gobblin and Chief.
> Thanks for the coffee GI may have to mainline it this morning.
> Nyquil just before hitting the pillow





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff and Cramer. Bout time for some brekfus round here.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cramer and Moon.... I'm not hungry yet, didn't eat until 9:30 last night. Was on the mower til about 9:00 p



Here cramer






rustling up some pancakes here right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Last one?





Yassir, til Monday !!!  Stopped by the Wal Mark this morning on my way home from work, boughta buncha beer and stuff.  Pass by the likker sto at 7:40am and they were OPEN !!  Went ahead and bought plenty 'o likker for tomorrow.


Bad news, starting next Friday I've got 12 in a row.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, til Monday !!!  Stopped by the Wal Mark this morning on my way home from work, boughta buncha beer and stuff.  Pass by the likker sto at 7:40am and they were OPEN !!  Went ahead and bought plenty 'o likker for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Bad news, starting next Friday I've got 12 in a row.



Since you are working all the time you really don't need a truck do you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Since you are working all the time you really don't need a truck do you?





Doing just fine without one...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Ouch! I think you got hit with both barrels Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Ouch! I think you got hit with both barrels Quackbro!





Story of my life Moonbro . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Story of my life Moonbro . . .



staying up or taking pool side nap?    Do I need the digits to tell you to roll over every 20 or so?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2016)

Quackbro stayin up all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2016)

Back to mowin......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> staying up or taking pool side nap?    Do I need the digits to tell you to roll over every 20 or so?





Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro stayin up all day.





Yep, crap....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2016)

Haaaay!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2016)

I can't go without a food pic..... Fajitas


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey yourself Blood! Looking good man! Enjoy the ride and have a safe trip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2016)

Bloodbro will be  playing the part of Drunkbro later on tonight  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2016)

Daaaaaaang, it's HAWT out that door !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2016)

HEY! 
Wish I was were Blood is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, it's HAWT out that door !!!



Not if you cannonball in that pool. 
Juss came in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not if you cannonball in that pool.
> Juss came in.





Just got out . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2016)

Steamed skrimp+skrimp scampi+twice baked tater+salik is on the menu for tonight. Tomorrow will be ribs+slaw+garlic bread+leveled eggs+Bristol beans.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got out . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2016)

Went shoppin this mornin. Jeff fa fa gots him a LSU beach cart. Well..... We fixin to have us a UGA beach cart.
Oh and went to Lowe's to buy a riding lawn mower and they were out of stock. Said we would have to go to Gainesville. The boy ordered it on line+free delivery+no interest for 18 months. Spose to be delivered today. Thank goodness he is back home.  Technology is awesome.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Steamed skrimp+skrimp scampi+twice baked tater+salik is on the menu for tonight. Tomorrow will be ribs+slaw+garlic bread+leveled eggs+Bristol beans.




Daaaaaang !!!  That's gonna be hard to beat . . 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Went shoppin this mornin. Jeff fa fa gots him a LSU beach cart. Well..... We fixin to have us a UGA beach cart.
> Oh and went to Lowe's to buy a riding lawn mower and they were out of stock. Said we would have to go to Gainesville. The boy ordered it on line+free delivery+no interest for 18 months. Spose to be delivered today. Thank goodness he is back home.  Technology is awesome.





Ya'll will have high hopes for the uga beach cart, but it'll let you down..


1980


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 2, 2016)

Well HAY ya know what I meen 


Starting out to be a BEAUTIFUL day kind of overcast ( don't think it'll rain) but around the high 60 low 70s so it feels real nice. I've already had enough of those high 90s  this is about normal temps for this time of the year and I like it 

Lost an idler pulley on the rider so waiting on a couple of parts. Took my early morning ride down to the river and boy oh boy are they full, campers filling up the spots and not a parkin place left at the boat launch think it's going to be a good weekend to just stay home and enjoy the homestead away from the crowds


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang !!!  That's gonna be hard to beat . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Daaaaaang !!!  That's gonna be hard to beat . .
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22 said:
> 
> 
> > Quack
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Daaaaaang !!!  That's gonna be hard to beat . .
> ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 2, 2016)

Quack get drunk and just go put that thing together for the poor woman 

Took some chiken breast out found corn on the cob for 6/2 bucks and a nice cantalope so I think I may just have to mix up my own BBQ sauce fire up the grill and enjoy a nice quiet day at home


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2016)

Nothing better than Edisto shimp. Had a prize sardine mixed in with it. Lol.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mike I sure do envy your weather! It's sho nuff hot and humid in Macongo! Quackbro you got everything ready for the shindig tomorrow? Bloods got his feets the water and his hind end in the sand! Sometimes it just don't work out that way Gobble. Tell H22 to fix him a big EW&DC and git busy Mrs. H! He should have it figured out by the time y'all leave. Lawd them is some purty skrimps! That's gonna be some good chewing! We are making fish cakes from some of the ones we didn't eat last night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh, and some fried ones fot the boy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2016)

Whoaa......yall got it goin on up in hera.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Daaaaaang !!!  That's gonna be hard to beat . .
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2016)

good Sunday morning without the sun yet.

the doctor ordered


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good Sunday morning without the sun yet.
> 
> the doctor ordered



Mornin gobblein, Dr. is correct.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2016)

Mernin... I have a slight headache for some reason


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin... I have a slight headache for some reason



Too much sun?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, been up since 6.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2016)

Might as well hava drank . . 



Hankus sez if you don't start early, you can't drank all day . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might as well hava drank . .
> 
> 
> 
> Hankus sez if you don't start early, you can't drank all day . .



Drankus is a wise fellow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2016)

Looking like rain this morning....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Too much sun?



Probably


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2016)

Gonna fry up some green maters !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

I am being lazy and moving kinda slow this morning.  I spent 3 hours in the woods yesterday afternoon putting out feed and checking my trailcams etc.  The heat was dang near unbearable especially down in the swamp area.  There was not a single leaf moving for the better part of an hour.  In fact, it was so hot that:

The rocks were melting.

The numbers on my cellphone melted as well.

There were fried fish floating on the top of the water in the ponds.

The coyotes were traveling with those "camel" water-filled backpacks.

The mosquitoes and ticks even took the day off.

It was hotter than a nuclear explosion in a "house of ill repute".

It was hotter than a Democrat walking across the desert looking for a place to steal more money from the taxpayers.

On one of my cameras it was showing the temperature to be 122 F.

When I finished and got back to my truck, I stripped completely "nekkid" and got in my truck and ran the air conditioner full-blast while driving the 35 miles back home.

**************

PS:  Some of the above facts are TRUE!!!!!    


PLEASE SEND SOME COOLER WEATHER MY WAY!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Jul 3, 2016)

It's howdy doody time

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2016)

Come on October


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2016)

Getting a lil buzz on in the MON . .


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummm. We are gonna need a Georgia Tech nerd to help us with this. Quack?


That looks like fun!  If y'all need help putting it together holler at me. I love that kind of stuff. 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry babe, I suck at that. Dawn's the put "crap together"  gal.



 Yep that's me too. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nothing better than Edisto shimp. Had a prize sardine mixed in with it. Lol.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, and some fried ones fot the boy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2016)

Crap, I'm gonna be crunk before Dawn even wakes up...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2016)

Fixin to roll when ever my ride get's here.

Y'all have a Safe and Happy 4th.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2016)

Ain't seen any Democrats out here on da beach... Strange


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't seen any Democrats out here on da beach... Strange






They be looking like cat ****zzz on da beach...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 3, 2016)

morning quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They be looking like cat ****zzz on da beach...



Concrete werkaz


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2016)

It's a grillin and cookin kinda day! 
Too hot to even get in da pool. 
H22 and the boy are tackling the beach cart assembly.
Lawn mower will be delivered between 3 and 5 today! 
Ya'll have FUN!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Afternoon drivelers hope everyone has a great 4th of July


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Evening everyone just rolled in from the lake. Caught a good mess. How is the shindig going Quackbro? Cooling off for a few with a much needed BLD! Condolences for your bad coconut Blood, must be the salt air. Jeff have a safe trip and return home in one piece.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2016)

quackbro is not answering moonpie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2016)

H22's new mower has cup holders. I'm gonna get him a Yeti sticker.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22's new mower has cup holders. I'm gonna get him a Yeti sticker.



biggun's or will he have to make a pit stop to replenish?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2016)

bloodbro, working tonight?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, working tonight?



Yes sir.... Werkin on getting to the bottom of the cooler!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes sir.... Werkin on getting to the bottom of the cooler!!!



You can handle all it throws at you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2016)

Sleepy in the MON....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 3, 2016)

Hummmmm kind of quiet in here  maybe I should flash somethin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Good morning drivelers. Hope everyone has a safe and fun 4th!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2016)

The silence in here this morning is "deafening" !!!!!

OK, WAKE UP AND GET THOSE BUTTS OUT OF THAT BED AND MAKE SOME NOISE !!!!!!!



Where is that coffee truck this morning as I need some to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes????????  

OHH, please turn the Air Conditioner down to about 35-40 degrees today !!!!! 

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO ALL OF YOU.  I HOPE THAT EVERYONE HAS A WONDERFUL DAY TODAY AND HOPEFULLY GET TO SPEND IT WITH YOUR FAMILY.




PS:  I must be beautiful today because I got me an extra 2 hours of beauty sleep this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2016)

EE, if we must get up and get busy I guess we'll need a cup or two of coffee.


----------



## cramer (Jul 4, 2016)

Good morning and Happy Independence Day!
Good to see Moon, EE , and Goblin's feet touched the floor this morning
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2016)

cramer it is always a good day when you are vertical.

may the coffee get the works firing for you today.


----------



## cramer (Jul 4, 2016)

got to get the grass cut this morning before it gets too hot
Where did Chief head off to ?
BOG is gonna be slow to the keyboards this morning - so a little hair of the dawg might be in order


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Morning EE, Gobble and Cramer. Gonna be another scorcher!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2016)

cramer said:


> got to get the grass cut this morning before it gets too hot
> Where did Chief head off to ?
> BOG is gonna be slow to the keyboards this morning - so a little hair of the dawg might be in order





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, Gobble and Cramer. Gonna be another scorcher!



Do not think Chief said where he was going this time.

moonbro, the fish might be poached when you catch them today.

for BOG


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2016)

Good Morning to you Moonpie, Gobblin, Cramer and to rest of the sleeping drivelers this morning.

I think that I am going to go outside and fire up my lawnmower and cut my grass.....AND LAUGH WHILE I TRY MY BEST TO WAKE UP EVERY ONE OF THOSE IDGETS THAT SHOT-OFF FIREWORKS THAT SOUNDED MORE LIKE MORTAR ROUNDS UNTIL AFTER MIDNIGHT LAST NIGHT.  

Payback is TOUGH this morning !!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do not think Chief said where he was going this time.
> 
> moonbro, the fish might be poached when you catch them today.
> 
> for BOG



Thank you sir... Anyone seen the cat?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Had to get one trip in.*

Hit em early yesterday and bailed before lunch.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Ready for the classic.*

Caught these deep Gobble. They are trying to stay cool too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Caught these deep Gobble. They are trying to stay cool too.



I'm coming!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 4, 2016)

HAPPY 4th to all my friends and foes.  

Be safe but have fun. I'm hoping folks around me decide to go somewhere else and watch the shows not start a BIG fire around here by doing somethin STUPID it is hot and dry


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice Job on the pic Nic and have a goodin yourself


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 4, 2016)

4th of July tradition. Wake up and watch the Peachtree Road Race. Then you just gotta watch Nathan's hot dog eating challenge. 100th year. 
I just can't watch it. GROSS.  H22 and the boy love it.  ESPN if ya'll wanna try to watch it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2016)

Erybody still got all their fingers and both eyes ???


Headed in shortly !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody still got all their fingers and both eyes ???
> 
> 
> Headed in shortly !!



If I could see I'd look to check on the fingers.

No fireworks here yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If I could see I'd look to check on the fingers.
> 
> No fireworks here yet.



I'm water logged. Still got both eyes so far.
Fire crackers all day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrrr, starting Friday I've got 12 in a row . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2016)

Making da big bucks tonight . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Making da big bucks tonight . .



You will earn it with a meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2016)

Live from somewhere on the beach.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from somewhere on the beach.....



Leaving bread crumbs as you go?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2016)

Got your sunglasses on ?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Making da big bucks tonight . .



Me and you both


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Hope everyone had a safe 4th so far


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey Bog have you found the bottom of the cooler or does it keep getting deeper


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Hey Bog have you found the bottom of the cooler or does it keep getting deeper



Ain't found it yet..... Keeps getting harder to find!!! Sideways steppin ain't helping anything!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Must be the only one working tonight


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2016)

Good Morning Wycliff.  I think that you have had a quiet and lonely night.

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to the rest of you sleepy drivelers as well.  I hope that all of you survived the fireworks displays and hopefully didn't spend much money on those things that go "poof".

I need to find me a cup or three of coffee to make me stay awake this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2016)

Morning EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2016)

wybro hoq was working but he has been without the interweb at work for several days.

morning EE here is the beloved coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2016)

Morning GW and internetless bro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2016)

won't be long now until the whistle sounds WYbro

how many in a row do you have?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> won't be long now until the whistle sounds WYbro
> 
> how many in a row do you have?



Just 3 nights then back on days Friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Just 3 nights then back on days Friday



boo hiss on swing shifts.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Morning EE, Wy and Gobble. I have the day off, good thing as I'm moving kinda slow this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2016)

Well good morning again Wybro (who is already on the way home by now), Gobblin, and to the Quackster without any internet unfortunately), moonpie (who just walked in the door and sat down) and to rest of my dear friends who survived the onslaught of fireworks (mixed with LOTS OF GUNSHOTS HERE AROUND AUGUSTA).  

Downtown Augusta fireworks show included a gun battle as it was ending too.   One shot in the head and another one wounded as other people were screaming and running for their lives, both went to the hospital AND JOHN Q. TAXPAYER (ME) WILL END UP PAYING THEIR HOSPITAL BILL UNFORTUNATELY.  I SAY KILL ALL OF THEM THUGS AND CLEAN UP THE STREETS.  JUST DUMP THEIR SORRY CARCASSES ON THE BACK SIDE OF THE LANDFILL FOR ABOUT TWO WEEKS WHILE THE VULTURES PICK THEIR BONES CLEAN !!!!!    


Ya'll have a good day and kick some rear-ends if necessary !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, Wy and Gobble. I have the day off, good thing as I'm moving kinda slow this morning.




I bet those catfish are glad about you taking the day off !!!!

I guess since you are moving kinda slow......well maybe I need to call you UNCLE JOE then !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't found it yet..... Keeps getting harder to find!!! Sideways steppin ain't helping anything!




Bloodbro crab walkin on the beach !! 




Wycliff said:


> Must be the only one working tonight




Gotta get a new password, I'm locked out and my IT guy quit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2016)

ChiefKneeGrow must be outta town working, either that, or cutting grass . ,.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2016)

Todays my Thursday!!

Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Todays my Thursday!!
> 
> Mornin!






Whaaaaaaaaaa ???  You were just off ???  



Congrats LilN/galfriend, you've been working hard lately...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2016)

I gotta get my head right, I'm just dreading these 12, twelve hour nights.  It's taking a toll on my marriage...





as in she wants to spend ERY dime I make !! 



She's going shopping to Augusta with a gal friend today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2016)

Had 32 people over Sunday, I had to finance/count pennies to make it happen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2016)

Broke KANG !!!!  And still ain't gotta truck . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaa ???  You were just off ???
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats LilN/galfriend, you've been working hard lately...


I worked yesterday, get comp time for that............ got my Fla. family coming in tomorrow and I mean to have time to spend with them, plus, the baby sitter is on vacation and *someone* has to keep the Tiny Terror............ he's a work with us today!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Broke KANG !!!!  And still ain't gotta truck . .



Someday Quack Someday ( SOS Quack ain't beggin but think he's waiting on some finacial help so he don't have to spend his own money)

By the way don't ask me what I think they can do with Windows 10  500gig machine with over 400 free and now this thing just sits and thinks (unlike some of the politicans who just sit ) it's slower then my old 286, waited to long to do an easy reload back to 7, Micro soft says my product key is emachines' and emachine don't regonize my SNID number oh and of course it didn't have a cd with it cause all you need is those 2 number to get help  . Ordered new disk to reload 7 

Ok now to head for wallyworld time to get stuff for an oil change on my TRUCK


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2016)

Morning everyone


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Morning Quackbro,Gobble, Keebs, Mike and Blood. How long are y'all going to be at the beach Blood?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2016)

*Yesterday's LCB.*

The hog trough was full.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2016)

mercy moon which battalion did you have to feed?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Someday Quack Someday ( SOS Quack ain't beggin but think he's waiting on some finacial help so he don't have to spend his own money)
> 
> By the way don't ask me what I think they can do with Windows 10  500gig machine with over 400 free and now this thing just sits and thinks (unlike some of the politicans who just sit ) it's slower then my old 286, waited to long to do an easy reload back to 7, Micro soft says my product key is emachines' and emachine don't regonize my SNID number oh and of course it didn't have a cd with it cause all you need is those 2 number to get help  . Ordered new disk to reload 7
> 
> Ok now to head for wallyworld time to get stuff for an oil change on my TRUCK


 10 snuck in on me on my laptop, gotta change it.........


blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone


Hiya Bog!


Moonpie1 said:


> The hog trough was full.


 Oh my............ clean up on my keyboard, please, drool is Everywhere!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro,Gobble, Keebs, Mike and Blood. How long are y'all going to be at the beach Blood?


Just walked in the door at the house! 


Moonpie1 said:


> The hog trough was full.


My gosh man!!!


Keebs said:


> 10 snuck in on me on my laptop, gotta change it.........
> 
> Hiya Bog!
> 
> Oh my............ clean up on my keyboard, please, drool is Everywhere!!!!



Well hello darling!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> The hog trough was full.



OH MY MY!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just walked in the door at the house!
> 
> My gosh man!!!
> 
> ...


 howyoudoin?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH MY MY!


 I know, right?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> howyoudoin?



Unlike the rest of the crew.... I ain't sunburned


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Unlike the rest of the crew.... I ain't sunburned


pics of non sunburn??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey errybody. Got back to work just in time to lock up i think.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2016)

rain in 30055.   still drizzling and I hope it keeps up for a lonnnnnng time


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 5, 2016)

sunshine and hot here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> rain in 30055.   still drizzling and I hope it keeps up for a lonnnnnng time


send it south please!


mudracing101 said:


> sunshine and hot here.


 ain't it though?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> send it south please!
> 
> ain't it though?



which I could.  I only recorded .24 and the local news is reporting areas getting 1+ inches.   Not complaining as I will take all I can get but sure wish I was in the reported areas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2016)

Time to do it . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> 10 snuck in on me on my laptop, gotta change it.........
> 
> Hiya Bog!
> 
> Oh my............ clean up on my keyboard, please, drool is Everywhere!!!!




Keebs if it ain't been over 30 days it's suposse to be easy to go back if not get ready to have some fun  nuttin I did worked so decided I'm going to try and figure out how to do a total reboot and reload DANG I hope this works

Here's link hope it helps 

http://www.howtogeek.com/220723/how-to-uninstall-windows-10-and-downgrade-to-windows-7-or-8.1/

The old adage of if it ain't broke don't fix it works for me 


Oh by the way iffin you don't see this let me know I'll PM ya instead


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2016)

Why don't yall have a dribbler thread open.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Why don't yall have a dribbler thread open.



You ain't doin nuttin get busy WHOOPS wait we still got another 151 or so  to go


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2016)

It pounced away


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2016)

WAY TO QUIET


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2016)

You late nighters are nuttin but HOUND DAWGS 

Bet your feet are tappin now


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Evening Mike and Wy. We got a pretty good rain earlier and now it's 250% humidity! Quackbro be slipping and sliding tonight.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2016)

Do you believe These boots are made for walkin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2016)

Evening Moon and Wy hope I've got your feet tappin and maybe even stood up and let it rip for a minute or two  just feelin good tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2016)

Evening, lets knock another one out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 5, 2016)

The eye doctor drilled my tear duct out. NO runny tears. No surgery!
The ENT Dr. Just called. Said no surgery needed for the tear duct cyst.MRI did show something funky in an artry in my brain. Gotta have another MRI. I told H22, that's why I'm crazy.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok we's ROLLIN now but I need to fire up the grill and do some corn on the cob and a couple of burgers..... later


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Dang Mandy! Got our fingers still crossed!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2016)

evening moon and wy

MzH22,  another round of  are coming your way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh and stonerbro,

ROCK on!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2016)

Live from the plastic factory!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice picture blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Nice picture blood



Thanks brother.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

Drunkbro must've had a rough day! He has been a sleep in the maintenance shop entire night! He told me earlier he was thinking about moving to Panama city......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Wyclif, Blood, and the rest of you sleepy night shifters (that might not have internet access).

Those nasty storms were not NOT needed yesterday afternoon but a little bit of rain was welcomed anyway.   Dang high winds just about blew my shorts off !!!!  


OK, I still have lots of things to get done before I can leave Friday for some much needed vacation time so maybe I need to make me a list so that I don't forget anything.

2 Glocks.....check
Ammunition.....check
Golf Clubs.....check
Golf Shoes.....check
Golf Balls.....check
Jockey Strap.....check
Flip-Flops......check
Lots Of Money.....check


Yep, that ought to do it !!!!!!!  


I NEED COFFEE soon so that my brain can also get awake this morning.  Car 54 (Gobblin) where are you ???????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Morning EE, Blood, Wy, Gobble and Quackbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

Come on 7am


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2016)

Good Morning Moonpie.  Hope that you didn't get blown away yesterday due to the storms etc.  One thing for sure......being on the lake during some of that high wind involved would NOT have been a good idea yesterday.


Blood, I am glad that you left a bread-crum trail so that you could find your way back home from the beach extravaganza.  I love your photos of your trip too.   Drunkbro relocating to Panama City would be GREAT too !!! 

I forgot to mention earlier BUT I surely hope that Mrs H will be back to 100 percent WONDERFUL soon !!!!  I am sending my Prayers on her behalf that she and her doctors will get her back to normal in a hurry too.   is being sent her way also !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2016)

Moanin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2016)

stop moanin and enjoy a cup of steaming fresh brew


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro must've had a rough day! He has been a sleep in the maintenance shop entire night! He told me earlier he was thinking about moving to Panama city......



Don't you have to fill out a ticket on every job you do?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stop moanin and enjoy a cup of steaming fresh brew



Thank you. I need several.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

Bad night at work! They bout kilt me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't you have to fill out a ticket on every job you do?



Yes we write work orders and charge our time and parts out accordingly


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

Big deal!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2016)

glad you survived bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> glad you survived bog



Many thanks G... I'm heading to bed... Y'all have a blessed day!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The eye doctor drilled my tear duct out. NO runny tears. No surgery!
> The ENT Dr. Just called. Said no surgery needed for the tear duct cyst.MRI did show something funky in an artry in my brain. Gotta have another MRI. I told H22, that's why I'm crazy.


on the tear ducts............ on the other.......... 


blood on the ground said:


> Gulf of Mexico


 Love the Gulf!


blood on the ground said:


> Many thanks G... I'm heading to bed... Y'all have a blessed day!


 schweeeet dreams!

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

Had a semi fun time campin with the wifes Aunt n Uncle at High Falls this weekend. Lost 5 lbs sittin and sweatin in the shade and gained 15 lbs eatin good vittles for four days. Net gain, 10 lbs. Now I gotta go on a starvin binge to get back to my girlish figure.

Glad they got you all drilled out and situated right Butt Sista.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 6, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Keebs if it ain't been over 30 days it's suposse to be easy to go back if not get ready to have some fun  nuttin I did worked so decided I'm going to try and figure out how to do a total reboot and reload DANG I hope this works
> 
> Here's link hope it helps
> 
> ...




A reload for Keebs but good mornin to rest of ya anyways


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning



Hay, Hey, Hai.......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> A reload for Keebs but good mornin to rest of ya anyways


 sending link to my email to have at home, THANKS!!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


aaawwww 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


you too, two, to


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hay, Hey, Hai.......


Hey messican.



Keebs said:


> sending link to my email to have at home, THANKS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey to you too, to, two.
Call me when you get time today. Got a question for ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

All this goobermint nonsense of late has me wantin a dip so bad I can't see skrait.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey messican.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's Annie git yo gun rat now, may be lunch.......... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> All this goobermint nonsense of late has me wantin a dip so bad I can't see skrait.


 I know what ya mean!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All this goobermint nonsense of late has me wantin a dip so bad I can't see skrait.



skinny or with suit on?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean!


Wanna split a can? 


gobbleinwoods said:


> skinny or with suit on?



Baccy ya idjit.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna split a can?
> 
> 
> Baccy ya idjit.........


Nope, gave it up for good..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2016)

Hurt my back at work last night, couldn't walk.  Had to leave early.  Mo betta today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Nope, gave it up for good..........


Me too, but you know, with the right person, under the right circumstances and all that and such.....


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hurt my back at work last night, couldn't walk.  Had to leave early.  Mo betta today.



Glad you're feeling better. Back pain sucks worse than the Tarheels or the Vols.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, but you know, with the right person, under the right circumstances and all that and such.....
> 
> 
> Glad you're feeling better. Back pain sucks worse than the Tarheels or the Vols.





Probably in the top 5 of the most excruciating pains I've ever experienced, including child birth.  Wouldn't wish it on anybody except Obama and Hillary . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hope ya back gets better Quackbrohole. You getting old though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2016)

Prob. wont get any better


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm just teasing , no laughing matter, i had my second epidural yesterday. oooofffff


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2016)

My phsycotic nerve been killin me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2016)

homo?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2016)

old and fat = back problems


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2016)

dangit


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2016)

Homo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2016)

old, fat, out of shape= back problems for sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2016)

Erybody wanna make fun of the fat buoy.


I've gone from 252lbs down to 214lbs...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody wanna make fun of the fat buoy.
> 
> 
> I've gone from 252lbs down to 214lbs...



good for you but








you are a year older while doing it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody wanna make fun of the fat buoy.
> 
> 
> I've gone from 252lbs down to 214lbs...



Dang, good job, you weigh less than i do


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hurt my back at work last night, couldn't walk.  Had to leave early.  Mo betta today.


 oh no!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, but you know, with the right person, under the right circumstances and all that and such.....


.......and such and such..........


mudracing101 said:


> My phsycotic nerve been killin me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> My phsycotic nerve been killin me.



Maybe that's what's wrong wiff me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mrs. V and CoCo laugh when i say that too.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2016)

i don't get it; but tell your wife i said hey and whatnot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2016)

None of ya'll "get" it . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> None of ya'll "get" it . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2016)

hoq,  you going to work?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hoq,  you going to work?





Starting Friday night for 12 in a row...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2016)

I`m an idiot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> I`m an idiot.





X 10 . . .  But we still lub ya !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> I`m an idiot.



Typical. Tryin to hog the spotlite.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2016)

Geeeeeeeeeze, power's been out again.  Best $$$$ I ever spent was on the Generac...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze, power's been out again.  Best $$$$ I ever spent was on the Generac...



Beginning to be a believer myself


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> I`m an idiot.



Coming to terms with it is half the battle. Welcome to my world. 
Erybody lubbs us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

Anybody ever had a MRA?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

Homo?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

Quack?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2016)

Evening, last one....................................I hope


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

Wy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm an idiot.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2016)

No even sure what an MRA is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> No even sure what an MRA is



I reckon they gonna look at my arteries. It's nice having a son in the medical field.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckon they gonna look at my arteries. It's nice having a son in the medical field.



I had to google it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

I feel sure they will find that I am too smart for my own good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I had to google it



I did to, but the boy confirmed it. Just don't know what to expect. This Friday. Really
Friday's is for drankin.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I did to, but the boy confirmed it. Just don't know what to expect. This Friday. Really
> Friday's is for drankin.



What in the world are they thinking


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> What in the world are they thinking



They weren't. And neither was I.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2016)

Late night shout to the youngins in Georgia.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

Werd


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2016)

How's it going Ky and Blood


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Werd



Whaassssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp????????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm hawngry ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> How's it going Ky and Blood





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whaassssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp????????



Going good! How y'all doing?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2016)

Zaxby's is whats for dinner tonight. Doing well Blood, did ya'll catch any fish in the Gulf


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Zaxby's is whats for dinner tonight. Doing well Blood, did ya'll catch any fish in the Gulf



We caught a few! Mostly red fish... I'd like to be down there right now trying to catch sharks.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> We caught a few! Mostly red fish... I'd like to be down there right now trying to catch sharks.



Last week was shark week


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Last week was shark week



Yep, seen a chick pull a four footer in on the beach Saturday! I ain't ever caught one so it's on my list!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2016)

Country style rib, tater salad an fried squash....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Country style rib, tater salad an fried squash....




Looks good


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody wanna make fun of the fat buoy.
> 
> 
> I've gone from 252lbs down to 214lbs...




Folk's what Quack really means is that .....HE LOST HIS WALLET !!!!!!!!  





hdm03 said:


> I`m an idiot.



The crazy thing is the that 103,734 members here agree with you !!!!!  





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm an idiot.



Negatory, because we all know better !!!!!!  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I feel sure they will find that I am too smart for my own good.



Alex, I'll  take the second comment from Mrs H for $2000 please !!!  



Now, I know that I shouldn't have read back this morning.  However, Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Wycliff, and to the rest of you sleepy heads this morning.


Looks like this thread will be going ...."Poof" pretty soon because it is just about "done".  Hopefully, someone will make a catchy title for the next "Driveler Thread" so I don't get it confused with those "Billy" threads etc.  

Now finally WAKE UP AND SMELL THE COFFEE !!!!  Yep, shake a leg and get moving.  Where is Gobblin anyway??????

I am packing my bags to head South 440 miles to the land of recreation filled with GOLF, GOLF, and more GOLF !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2016)

Well have a blast EE and avoid the gators and the gatars if you can.  Have you brushed up on your Spanish?

Got lots of rain yesterday and the map looks good for more in the near future. 

Coffee is ready to consume


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 7, 2016)

Morning Blood, EE, Wy and Gobble. Got some rain yesterday that was much needed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2016)

30055 got just over 1" yesterday


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2016)

Morning fellas


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2016)

Morning boys!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2016)

morning wy and blood bros


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning wy and blood bros



Come on 7am


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on 7am



another rough one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

Mernin Blood, Gobble, Wy.

Where's Moon?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on 7am



We got it now Homerbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 7, 2016)

I was here earlier Miggy. And gone again for a while. Oh and morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I was here earlier Miggy. And gone again for a while. Oh and morning.



Mernin Moon.

Light a fire under this place. It's kind of draggin this moanin. I think Gobble put codine in the coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2016)

Mornin folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

Mernin Chef........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 7, 2016)

Morning Jeff glad to see you back home. Hope it was a good trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Chef........



Mornin, Uh me go! 




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff glad to see you back home. Hope it was a good trip.



Mornin Moon, everything worked out good, long trip though, glad to be back home for sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

OK, it's draggin in here. We gotta pick it up some, in a laid back kind of way of course.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> another rough one?


Nope very quiet! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Blood, Gobble, Wy.
> 
> Where's Moon?


Mernin brother


Wycliff said:


> We got it now Homerbro



just walked in the door!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2016)

sleep tight Bloodbro

Okay miggy I'll make the next pot with extra caffeine

Chief-O, welcome back from a safe trip


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sleep tight Bloodbro
> 
> Okay miggy I'll make the next pot with extra caffeine
> 
> Chief-O, welcome back from a safe trip




Thank ya sir, glad to be back. 

It's a tad wet round here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2016)

Gotta get Jag to work today. Think it might be a little slippery at a 12-14 acre vegetable garden.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2016)

Here's hoping for more rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Here's hoping for more rain



And less lightning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And less lightning



Yes... And less lightning! That storm yesterday was bad here!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well have a blast EE and avoid the gators and the gatars if you can.  Have you brushed up on your Spanish?
> 
> Got lots of rain yesterday and the map looks good for more in the near future.
> 
> Coffee is ready to consume




Si senor Gobblin....my  Glocks are capable of speaking English, Spanish and several other languages very fluently at times.  When I play golf, I do carry a weapon in my golf bag just in case it might be needed.  (And no, I am not talking about a new fangled hybrid club that is awesome at times either!!!)  

Top of the morning to you Gobblin, Moonpie, Jeffro, Miggy and also to Blood and Wycliff who have got their work done and heading home for some much need rest.

 Got to finish my packing up and make sure that  everything business-wise is completed before vacating.  

Hope all of you have a great day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes... And less lightning! That storm yesterday was bad here!



I always turn everything off when the flashy stuff starts, but I was in the middle of putting a proposal together yesterday and gambled. 

I lost. Fried the screen on my laptop, but thankfully the puter itself is still functional so I just plugged it into a larger monitor screen and kept rolling.........when the power came back on. 

Flashy stuff is da debil I tell ya.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I always turn everything off when the flashy stuff starts, but I was in the middle of putting a proposal together yesterday and gambled.
> 
> I lost. Fried the screen on my laptop, but thankfully the puter itself is still functional so I just plugged it into a larger monitor screen and kept rolling.........when the power came back on.
> 
> Flashy stuff is da debil I tell ya.



Flooding basements are too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Flooding basements are too!



The ma n law have bladder issues again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I always turn everything off when the flashy stuff starts, but I was in the middle of putting a proposal together yesterday and gambled.
> 
> I lost. Fried the screen on my laptop, but thankfully the puter itself is still functional so I just plugged it into a larger monitor screen and kept rolling.........when the power came back on.
> 
> Flashy stuff is da debil I tell ya.



No Bueno, Amigo.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The ma n law have bladder issues again?



No... All the rain we had around last Christmas totaled my basement!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No... All the rain we had around last Christmas totaled my basement!



No floor drains?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No floor drains?



No!!! Old house...My thoughts exactly!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No... All the rain we had around last Christmas totaled my basement!



That sucks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 7, 2016)

Morning, prob. got a tenth or two of rain yesterday afternoon. We need some more. Its dry. Ponds are low and they running pivots all day erryday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2016)

Yesterday we got maybe 4 drops. Right here around the house I`ve gotten less than 2 inches of rain since the last of April. I watched the irrigation system across the road run nonstop for 3 weeks at a time, but less than 5 miles away they get rain 3 or 4 times a week. The dryland corn here hasn`t hardly tossled and is about dried up.

I think I`ll hook up a boat and go fishing. There`s still some water in the river. My regards...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, seen a chick pull a four footer in on the beach Saturday! I ain't ever caught one so it's on my list!


You need to come to the beach wiff me. I'll hook one for ya. Heck I even take em off the hook. Whatcha using for bait? Sharks like squid. 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks



Where's my Tarzan?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2016)

morning MsH22.

and a +++++ for a non-sideways pic


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MsH22.
> 
> and a +++++ for a non-sideways pic



I'm not using my phone.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2016)

Mornin y'all! I'm kid free for the next 4 days. Their Mema come got them yesterday & is taking them to the aquarium in Tennessee. 

Hope y'all are doing good. Now I'm off to work. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need to come to the beach wiff me. I'll hook one for ya. Heck I even take em off the hook. Whatcha using for bait? Sharks like squid.
> 
> 
> Where's my Tarzan?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need to come to the beach wiff me. I'll hook one for ya. Heck I even take em off the hook. Whatcha using for bait? Sharks like squid.
> 
> 
> Where's my Tarzan?



MizTuTu will show you how to catch seagulls tu.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MizTuTu will show you how to catch seagulls tu.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! I'm kid free for the next 4 days. Their Mema come got them yesterday & is taking them to the aquarium in Tennessee.
> 
> Hope y'all are doing good. Now I'm off to work.



Enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 7, 2016)

Yep dry here too Nic, i wished i could make some time to visit the river.
Nice catch mrs. Hawtnet.
This ones about done, have to run some errands, new one should be up by the time i'm back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep dry here too Nic, i wished i could make some time to visit the river.
> Nice catch mrs. Hawtnet.
> This ones about done, have to run some errands, new one should be up by the time i'm back.



It's up now....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's up now....



You forgot the smiley. 


ROOKIE.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You forgot the smiley.
> 
> 
> ROOKIE.



I got yur rookie.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2016)

Somethin tells me I won't be acclomplishin much of nuttin today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Somethin tells me I won't be acclomplishin much of nuttin today.



Sure you will. Copy and pasting links between drivelers is accomplishing something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure you will. Copy and pasting links between drivelers is accomplishing something.



Yeah, but I acclomped it instead.


----------

